# The Journal of a very nervous Brunette Barbie...advice, support + comments necessary.



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I noticed that the journals here on UKM seem to be working for everyone that's doing them and figured even though I'm a newbie it'd be worth starting one even if it's just to motivate myself and keep a record of my progress whilst getting a bit of help along the way?

As some of you may have already seen from some of my previous threads or posts I'm an amateur when it comes to this and tend to ask for advice about 70% of the time, I've been back to going to the gym on and off for about 15 odd weeks. I was doing cardio and a low weight, high rep all over body workout on Mondays, Wednesday and Fridays and just cardio on Tuesdays and Thursdays. This wasn't really working for me and I was struggling to see results or progress even with a magnifying glass. After altering my diet to low carb, high protein with an intake of about 1,000 kCals a day I started to see a difference although this was just on the scales - I was simply a smaller version of myself. Also, (obviously) as soon as I decided to eat more carbs than usual I'd see an increase on the scales.

After looking over UKM in my short time on here, this week I decided to embark on starting strength training on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays whilst doing HIIT on the Tuesdays and Thursdays. I tried to alter my diet to a balanced one but kept the calorie intake low still as I wanted to focus on reducing my body fat % so have been eating roundabout 1200 - 1500 kCals per day. Whilst I have seen a change in my body I have been feeling uber lethargic and slightly weak. After deciding to read around diet and nutrition on here I have worked out my RPR against my current activity level and have realised that I have been eating far below what I should be which explains my inability to lift as much as I should be able to.

Therefore this is currently where I am at:

I'm 23 years old, weigh 9st 7lbs (135.8lbs or 61.73kg), I am 5ft 6inches, have a waist of 27inches, chest of 35.7inches and hips of 37inches - if you need any more measurements let me know.

I am currently swaying between 17%-19% body fat according to my electronic scales - (this may be because I chose to have a nando's and cheesecake for my cheat meal yesterday - I don't know though).

I have been and plan to continue doing starting strength training on Mondays, Wednesday and Fridays as well as HIIT on Tuesdays and Thursdays and perhaps a swim of approximately 35-50 lengths on a Sunday.

This is where I am currently at with my starting strength:

Workout A

3 x 5 Squats @ 45 kilos

3 x 5 Bench Press @ 25 kilos

3 x 5 Deadlift @ 40 kilos

Workout B

3 x 5 Squats @ 45 kilos

3 x 5 Overhead Press @ 20 kilos

5 x 3 Power Cleans @ 25 kilos

I attempt (attempt being the operative word) to do pull-ups (narrow+wide) and chin ups at the beginning of each alternate day which are assisted.

I have made a food plan (and done the shopping) based on my RPR and current/anticipated activity level.

Here is my anticipated food plan:

Breakfast (Weekdays)

50g of Instant Oats

150g of Low Fat Natural Yoghurt

50g of Blueberries

100g of Strawberries

+

Whey Protein Shake + Creatine

Breakfast (Weekends)

2 slices of multigrain toast

2 eggs (poached or scrambled)

+

Whey Protein Shake

Post gym snack

Whey Protein Shake + Banana

Snacks (1/2 per day)

Hummus + salad sticks

OR

Peanut butter + salad sticks

OR

Apple + Almonds

OR

Apple + Cottage Cheese

OR

Apple + Mackerel fillets

Lunches

Jacket Sweet Potato + Cottage Cheese + Salad

OR

Omelet + Tuna +Veg

OR

Sardines in tomato sauce + 2 slices of multigrain toast

OR

Prawn+Salad+2 slices of multigrain toast

OR

Tuna+Salad+2 slices of multigrain toast

OR

(leftover fajitas - as below)

Dinners

Stir fried chicken+veg

OR

Poached Cod+veg

OR

Roast Turkey Breast+veg

OR

Smoked Salmon+veg

OR

Turkey Mince bolognaise (minus the spaghetti)

OR

Tuna steak+stir fried veg

OR

Chicken fajitas+2 x wholemeal tortilla wraps

I am attempting to cut carbs after 4/6pm out of personal preference and am not planning on having a cheat day but 1 cheat meal per week *which will be moderate* (I plan that it will anyway)*.*

My *goal* is generally to cut how much fat is clinging to my body so that you can see muscle. I hate the turn of phrase 'tone-up' because I actually want to do more than this. I don't want to bulk up but reduce my body fat and increase my muscle tone and definition as well as strength, fitness and endurance.

I have attached photo's below, the bikini ones were taken today...I'm not the most confident of people so it did take some guts taking them but I figured if you can't see what I look like then I can't get much help. I don't claim to have a good body either. I also attached a photo of me fully clothed because it bugs me that I seem to look so much better in clothes than out of them.

I'd love a flat stomach...the last time I remember having one was when I had visible ab definition when I was about 15/16 years old. These days I have a pot belly which is proving tough to get rid of.

*Injury*-wise I do have problems with my trapezius muscle which I supposedly tore (according to my Doctor) a good few weeks before Christmas, it did start to ache during Fridays training session and I'm worried this could be recurring. I also have very weak ankles and knees (football injuries) and diagnosed sciatica which as of recent has not been too bad. I wouldn't class depression as an injury but it is something I do suffer with, however exercise helps so much, I just hope that motivational issues won't occur as time goes on.

Anyway folks, I look forward to having you alongside me during my journey which I am sure will have its ups and downs as well as both its progressions and deteriorations (the latter of which I hope will be minimal). :thumb:

Let's see how I go, wish me luck and feel free to comment or advise as appropriate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

All the luck in the world, sincerely...

And repped for posting pics as a few of the cowards on here wont post any !

I'm all outa love so owe you ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol. I figured I better post some even if it's just for self motivation.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like you have really done your research and are on track to make some good progress all the best with this


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope so.

I've spent a long time making mistakes, just hope I've learnt from them all. :lol:


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

good on you barbie like milky said tbf love you dont look bad at all! (not perving) but i think a month of hard work would provide some mouth dropping results! IMO i would count your calories as at least you know roughly everything you are consuming and also introduce fasted cardio if you can it really does make a difference


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

good luck with the journal and well done.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

good luck


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Brunette?? lol, anyway fair play mate all the best and you look in pretty good nick as it is.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well done for posting up bikini pics for all to see...but don't worry you do look good. You are so dedicated, & I wish you great sucess in your goals.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello Brunette Barbie... Classy name!

Good luck with everything, Im finding the low carb diet quite effective for cutting fat and wobble, so hopefuly you see good progress also! I always think a picture speaks a thousand words so repps for posting up!

What weight do you aim for 8 stone 7lbs ? I reckon at that level BF will drop quite alot!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best barbie


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good weights and diet  you seem clued up so good luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

xkrdan said:


> good on you barbie like milky said tbf love you dont look bad at all! (not perving) but i think a month of hard work would provide some mouth dropping results! IMO i would count your calories as at least you know roughly everything you are consuming and also introduce fasted cardio if you can it really does make a difference


Haha! Thanks. I hope the mouth-dropping results do appear. :laugh: The food plan above is very simplistic I did actually make an excel document which counts the amount of calories, grams of carbs, protein and fats so I know what I'm consuming, calorie counting is definitely not a bad thing...but won't bore you with that. Here's hoping it all works. I'm going to just have to resist temptation by thinking about my end goal . Fasted cardio seems a good idea and one I shall definitely look into.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> Brunette?? lol, anyway fair play mate all the best and you look in pretty good nick as it is.


I'm a natural Brunette :blush: and thank you! Haha!


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

You look good now


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

lxm said:


> Hello Brunette Barbie... Classy name!
> 
> Good luck with everything, Im finding the low carb diet quite effective for cutting fat and wobble, so hopefuly you see good progress also! I always think a picture speaks a thousand words so repps for posting up!
> 
> What weight do you aim for 8 stone 7lbs ? I reckon at that level BF will drop quite alot!


I'm not quite sure what weight to aim for if I'm honest, for the first month I think I'm going to see where I end up with doing the above and then go from there. I did do low carb previously but to be honest I was struggling for energy, whilst my carb intake will still be relatively low it won't be the most minimal but will see how I go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Little stu said:


> You look good now


Not good enough...Don't you see the pot belly?

Thanks though.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good luck with this and well done for posting pics.

Youll find the really help with gauging progression.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck with this. I'd love to weigh 9 stone omg!! Lol x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Good luck with this. I'd love to weigh 9 stone omg!! Lol x x


I'm happy weighing 9 stone hun, it's just the way it looks. Diet and exercise should help that I would've thought  Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

joshnow said:


> you do seem very clued up & definetly on the right tracks so good luck, would suggest you enter a figure show or something similar in 6 months time to really drive the training & have something to work towards.


Lol. One step at a time, but it's definitely something I may consider if things go well.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Good luck with everything, judging by the pictures you've been looking after yourself anyway so I imagine you will easily reach your goals.

Dave


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking awesome already hun

Good luck with all your goals but doesnt sound like you need it barbie ;-)


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Good luck barbie, you seem to have this all figured out and know what your doing but either way you'll get some great help here including the occasional kick up the ass if you start slacking lol but keep it up and reps for posting. :thumbup1:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Great write up Barbie,all the best with your goals. You have joined THE best forum to help you achieve and educate.

Well done for the photos too, im one of the cowards Milky speaks of :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just had another look at your pics. Hope you don't mind me saying, but I think your boobs look good. ( not perving)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the votes of confidence folks. It's spurred me on more. Can't wait to get back in the gym on Monday :thumb: ...one problem though, craving chocolates, sweets and domino's pizza probably in that order. Dammnit! :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Just had another look at your pics. Hope you don't mind me saying, but I think your boobs look good. ( not perving)


 :huh: out of interest how is commenting on my boobs not perving? :lol: no worries and thanks anyway. :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Unfortunately there are some who will just perv mainly because they don't get any but mostly because they think it's ok to.........idiot.

Welcome to the forum and good luck with achieving your goals, it is good to see a detailed plan to achieve that goal......


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Unfortunately there are some who will just perv mainly because they don't get any but mostly because they think it's ok to.........idiot.
> 
> Welcome to the forum and good luck with achieving your goals, it is good to see a detailed plan to achieve that goal......


It's cool. It's a compliment and those are nice to hear I guess. And thank you. I thought there was no point in only half detailing what I was planning on doing, especially if I wanted feedback and it's been good thus far. Fingers crossed I can get somewhere this time. :whistling:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Good luck with everything barbie  .. keep posting and asking questions etc at it will help with your motivation x


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Good luck with everything barbie  .. keep posting and asking questions etc at it will help with your motivation x


Thanks hun. I had a read through your blog and was impressed with your progress. The good thing is that there's so much inspiration around this forum that it's enough to make a couch potato feel uncomfortable. :lol: It's good to know that everyone supports one another and advises. Trust me when it comes to asking questions I'm always the first one there. Haha! Enjoy MOTD


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Thanks hun. I had a read through your blog and was impressed with your progress. The good thing is that there's so much inspiration around this forum that it's enough to make a couch potato feel uncomfortable. :lol: It's good to know that everyone supports one another and advises. Trust me when it comes to asking questions I'm always the first one there. Haha! Enjoy MOTD


Il keep popping in here and try keep up  UKM has really helped me keeps my mind on my goals and sometimes i post silly little hang ups but i always get a good talking to and good advise, ive never been so honest and open about my body and weight, really helped me except my body and realised ive come a long way, but i dont think about the past and how wel ive done i constantly think about now and the future and now much more i need to do!

Ive just moved out of west bridgford used to train at fit space by the water front if you know it, its a great gym x


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Il keep popping in here and try keep up  UKM has really helped me keeps my mind on my goals and sometimes i post silly little hang ups but i always get a good talking to and good advise, ive never been so honest and open about my body and weight, really helped me except my body and realised ive come a long way, but i dont think about the past and how wel ive done i constantly think about now and the future and now much more i need to do!
> 
> Ive just moved out of west bridgford used to train at fit space by the water front if you know it, its a great gym x


Oh ok, I didnt realise you were from Notts. I've heard of fitspace but it's a bit out of my way as I tend to stay out of the city unless I really have to be there. I appreciate UKM giving you a platform to be open. I'm enjoying the forum thus far and ever since joining all I can think about is exercise, I'm hoping it wont be forever like this though as I do need to make time for other things at some point :laugh: It's definitely motivational though!

And we all get up and down sometimes, it's good to know people are there and I think on here there's always every chance of that


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Brunette Barbie said:


> It's cool. It's a compliment and those are nice to hear I guess. And thank you. I thought there was no point in only half detailing what I was planning on doing, especially if I wanted feedback and it's been good thus far. Fingers crossed I can get somewhere this time. :whistling:


Looks like you can hold your own 

One small tip....don't weigh yourself to much the mirror is a much better judge of progress


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd agree completely. Muscle weighing more than fat etc  Thanks.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Looks like you can hold your own
> 
> One small tip....don't weigh yourself to much the mirror is a much better judge of progress


yeah exactly , ive done really well this week my clothes are starting to drop of me and really noticed this week and i was going to weigh myself tomorrow but think im going to put it off as it doesnt matter what i weigh its what i see in the mirror and feel x


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck with it, nice to see some more girls on here at last!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

yummymummy79 said:


> Good luck with it, nice to see some more girls on here at last!


agreed! x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck Barbie

It's good to see a diet with a bit of variety.

Be lucky and work hard


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Good luck im sure you will do well, shout out if you need any help plenty of good people on here to help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

So much support I'm getting teary-eyed :crying:

Thanks folks.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Repeating what has mainly already been said but you already look in great shape so your goal is certainly achievable, especially as you are clued up on the diet and exercise front, so good luck! Keep at the pull ups, even if they are assisted, I struggled when I first started out but even by doing just 1 or 2 rep sets a few times a week within 6-8 weeks you will see a great improvement!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck hun! Looking like you're well on the right track anyway so well done! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Just spotted your from Nottingham

 another fellow midlands person.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

i take it u wanna look ripped barbie.. as u already look in great shape ..i think the jmarsh look would look great on you... :thumb:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

You've a good shape already, think you'll have no probs reaching your goals ..


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

broch316 said:


> i take it u wanna look ripped barbie.. as u already look in great shape ..i think the jmarsh look would look great on you... :thumb:


I'd love to look ripped minus the bulk. If I'm honest Jodie Marsh look would be ace but am a long way off that yet. See how I go.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just noticed this journal for the first time - looks like you have a well organised plan and a good attitude, am sure you'll do well.

Welcome to UKM.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks folks.

I'm hoping the organisation will help as previously I've just done things as I've gone along, hoping that my shopping for the week in advance will also stop me straying into temptation and grabbing something bad when bored or peckish. :tongue: (Chocolate is usually the chosen something)

Have to admit that I may seem clued up but it's only what I've read and resarched on UKM aswell as what my other half has researched for me too. Think it also helps that we have been training together since the beginning of last week doing the same routine (although obviously he's lifting higher weights than me and his form is a little better) so we're a good influence on eachother and it definitely helps with motivation. Just got to make sure I'm getting to the gym early enough to eat enough throughout the day as we both have a habit of enjoying our sleep a bit too much. (Him more than me) :lol: Currently trying to work on getting him out of bed earlier although he's adamant it won't be before 7. :confused1: and I'm not quite feeling confident enough to go it alone with heavy weights just yet.

Super excited about starting the new diet tomorrow, know I won't be seeing the pounds drop off but as someone pointed out prior to this I'm looking for physical changes in the mirror rather than mathematical ones on the scales. Slightly fearful of putting on weight as I always am and know that (as I'm in the habit of weighing myself every morning anyway) if I do it will definitely be a bit of a shock to the system just hoping it wont dampen my spirits too much. Most would probably say getting out of the habit of weighing myself so much would probably be a good idea...They're probably right.

Currently googling the quickest and most effective way to cook a jacket sweet potato, this is because I have a habit of burning normal potato's and also want to make sure I'm not waiting too long in between meal times....so far I've got 8 minutes in the microwave followed by 45 mins in the oven at gas mark 5/6. Can't believe I'm asking this. :blush:

Thanks once again for all the support and advice. Look forward to having you all alongside me during my journey.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That potato will be burnt to a crisp..lol...Well unless it's the size of a house brick I spose


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> That potato will be burnt to a crisp..lol...Well unless it's the size of a house brick I spose


Seriously  it is a huge potato though. Hmmm...Think it will just have to be trial and error. I'm just not a fan of microwaving but I love sweet potato's. It's either trail and error or get the mother to cook it. lol :tongue:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Training with a supportive partner goes a long way... is a great thing to do. Is important to have trust in the honesty of the person you train with, and that they motivate and encourage you in a positive way rather than are just there to flex their muscles at you! I love training with my girlfreind, makes it more fun too!

I think you are right to concentrate more on the visual changes rather than numbers on the scales or the tape measure. The numbers are useful fro tracking general progress, but are not the be all and end all - it's how you look and feel that really counts.

As for sweet potatoes, for me it's pre-heat oven to around 355F/180C, pr**k the sweet pots with a fork, and rub over a small amount of olive oil and sprinkle on a little bit of cayene pepper and then bake. Usually takes around 40mins, sometimes a little longer or a little less depending upon the size


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Training with a supportive partner goes a long way... is a great thing to do. Is important to have trust in the honesty of the person you train with, and that they motivate and encourage you in a positive way rather than are just there to flex their muscles at you! I love training with my girlfreind, makes it more fun too!
> 
> I think you are right to concentrate more on the visual changes rather than numbers on the scales or the tape measure. The numbers are useful fro tracking general progress, but are not the be all and end all - it's how you look and feel that really counts.
> 
> As for sweet potatoes, for me it's pre-heat oven to around 355F/180C, pr**k the sweet pots with a fork, and rub over a small amount of olive oil and sprinkle on a little bit of cayene pepper and then bake. Usually takes around 40mins, sometimes a little longer or a little less depending upon the size


Thank you so much, that was a really useful and constructive post. I'll let you know how successful I am tomorrow. Although if the house does burn down you may have to wait a few days.. :whistling:

It's definitely good training with my boyfriend, he isn't the typical showy-off type and since training with him I believe our relationship has got better for it as I am learning to trust his advice as I see it exemplified in his own training. Before we were both working to different goals and using different apparatus therefore it made it harder to train together and I was always a little reluctant to take his advice out of stubborness more than anything. We can only see how it goes, but I think so long as we're training together only progress can be made. I'm trying to get him to make a journal too as I just know it's going to prove motivational for me.

I'll have to see how I get on with the scales but I'm hoping after this week of eating a better diet I can ease off them a little. I already felt a little better after a week on this gym plan and am hoping that after altering my diet I will feel a definite beneficial change after this week. Fingers crossed.

I'm going to try and post pictures at the end of each week too, as it may be good to see if others see any changes too, whether they be good or bad, although I ask if they are bad to be constructive and not mean. Haha! :tongue:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

That all sounds really positive  . If your chap is happy to share a journal on here that'd be great too - the more the merrier! People here are generally very honest when people post pictures - encouraging and constructive in criticism rather than mean, but also supportive and acknowledging of progress. As a female member you might get the odd post that's a bit, how can I put this, 'enthusiastic', but 99.9% of people are fine and appropriate. Be prepared for some friendly teasing though... is part of what makes this place fun 

When cleaning up diet positive changes usually start to show pretty quickly. It does take a while to get diet spot on though, so don't worry if you have to make several tweaks as you go - is all part of learning what works, and no one nails things perfectly first go!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Ready and raring to go for beginning another week at the gym tomorrow, think if I could go now I probably would...must admit I've been a little low as the day's wore on as this is the first day of the entire week I've not been active at all. mg: My day has mostly involved sitting at a computer doing work, I hate those kind of days.

I guess the above just shows that I'm having withdrawal symptoms which is a good sign as it means I want to work hard. Hopefully this will all balance out tomorrow, just a symptom of my stupid depression that manifests itself at the worst of times.

I'll be posting toward the end of the day tomorrow to let you know how I got on. I''ve got power cleans tomorrow which I'm a little rusty on but fingers crossed I'll be better than last time after 2 days of rest.

I'd also like it noted that I was naughty this evening and gave into both temptation and boredom by having a couple of Oreo cookies which have paid me back by giving me heartburn, slapped fingers for me :angry:

Goodnight folks. Have a pleasant Monday. :thumbup1:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I've always thought for females circuits in the gym everyday would work best. Both Weights and cardio. Mix it up everyday and do something different and it will help keep it interesting and fun althought you will still be sweating cobs and panking for breath. Seen so many girls pass through our gym and lost so much fat by our trainers putting them through short 2 minutes rounds of almost everything in the gym, usually something like 2 minute squats, 2 minute blast on treadmill, 1 minute rest, 2 minute cable flies, 2 minute blast on bicycle, 1 minute rest and so on for about 30 minutes.

Whatever ya do, GL achieving your goal!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Sean91 said:


> I've always thought for females circuits in the gym everyday would work best. Both Weights and cardio. Mix it up everyday and do something different and it will help keep it interesting and fun althought you will still be sweating cobs and panking for breath. Seen so many girls pass through our gym and lost so much fat by our trainers putting them through short 2 minutes rounds of almost everything in the gym, usually something like 2 minute squats, 2 minute blast on treadmill, 1 minute rest, 2 minute cable flies, 2 minute blast on bicycle, 1 minute rest and so on for about 30 minutes.
> 
> Whatever ya do, GL achieving your goal!


Thank you very much. I understand what you're saying but I've tried something similar and to be honest it never worked for me, as mentioned previously I found I was just a smaller, lighter version of myself, whilst I lost fat and was slightly toned I was not ripped which is what I'm striving for. I appreciate I'm along way off that yet but it's my goal. At the end of the day its a case of trial and error and if I find after 3-4 weeks this isn't working for me then I guess I'll have to mix it up a little. At the moment my focus is upon improving my strength, endurance and muscle with a slight emphasis on fitness.

I'll bear in mind your advice anyway as all advice is welcome and it may help to mix things up a little eventually. :thumb:

The good luck wishes definitely help!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Love your enthusiasm! Katy did something like this a while back, well, she might still be doing it but she had more of a detailed journal a while back so could be useful talking to her although I'm sure she'll be along sooner or later to comment in here if she hasn't already. The words of advice above were pretty light but I didn't know you were so determined, so I'm sure you won't get bored easily in the gym if your determination is keeping you company aha!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Sean91 said:


> Love your enthusiasm! Katy did something like this a while back, well, she might still be doing it but she had more of a detailed journal a while back so could be useful talking to her although I'm sure she'll be along sooner or later to comment in here if she hasn't already. The words of advice above were pretty light but I didn't know you were so determined, so I'm sure you won't get bored easily in the gym if your determination is keeping you company aha!


Ok, I think I've spotted Katy around on UKM and I'll be sure to scout her out. I'm more determined then I ever have been to be honest which is even shocking to me. I don't go to the gym alone on weights days and I think this definitely helps with boredom issues plus am loving Starting Strength at present (although it is only the first week) so we shall see how I go. Cardio I just love doing whilst blasting out my music therefore I'd never get bored then. Fingers crossed all the above ingredients make for a pretty good scheme to succeed.

Thanks again.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking good  good luck with your goals.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

You have a nice figure as it is! Don't really know why you want to change it.

But good look with your training and journal. Once you see changes you will get totally addicted to the gym :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

mark44 said:


> You have a nice figure as it is! Don't really know why you want to change it.
> 
> But good look with your training and journal. Once you see changes you will get totally addicted to the gym :thumb:


Thank you. I want better though.

And I will get addicted to the gym you say? Bit late...I already feel like I am!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup BB...it's official...you're hot!! :thumb:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> I want better though.
> 
> :


Join the club 

Good luck with it. I'm sure you will do well.


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Im not seeing what needs worked on lol people are in the gym trying to get what you already have!

good luck reaching your goals you seem to have everything under control so far!

Looking forward to seeing the progress


----------



## BigJim (Feb 1, 2012)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I noticed that the journals here on UKM seem to be working for everyone that's doing them and figured even though I'm a newbie it'd be worth starting one even if it's just to motivate myself and keep a record of my progress whilst getting a bit of help along the way?
> 
> ...


Hi

Glad to see someone else who is new to all this, i might be needing your advice soon lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to see you have your goals and a good plan set out. Think you look great already and with your hard work should be looking exactly how you want to in no time at all!! best of luck!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

wow wow wow! you look amazing... very inspiring and loving the detailed info good wee helper


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Repped for having the bottle to stick pics up. good luck with your goals you look like you are on the right track with training and diet anything else you need then just ask on here :thumbup1:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Another person from sunny Nottingham!!! all the best with your journal and goals. Its good to see you have support from your partner always helps alot. Some good female advice on here who have similar goals to yourself I am sure they will offer some advice and support as well.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Kudos on starting a journal.

I wouldn't really be worried with what electronic scales say your bodyfat is, they are very innacurate and are effected largely by hydration levels.

The routine you have chosen is great, I specialise in strength sports and conditoning so if you need any help ask away (WARNING - I have been known to be blunt in my responses)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

IronDan said:


> In before all the "your hawt" posts, erm think I missed the boat there :whistling:
> 
> Good luck with your goals and I'm impressed with the research you have done


Thanks very much, I'm hoping the research pays off!



MWVEC said:


> Im not seeing what needs worked on lol people are in the gym trying to get what you already have!
> 
> good luck reaching your goals you seem to have everything under control so far!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the progress


That's very sweet and I appreciate that I'm not in the worst of shapes but I feel like a blank canvas that definitely needs work. I'm hoping it'll boost my confidence and mood too. I hope I can reach my own goals and I'm sure with everyone's help and support I definitely will.



BigJim said:


> Hi
> 
> Glad to see someone else who is new to all this, i might be needing your advice soon lol


Haha! Well if you do need advice, ask away. I ask so many questions and I get the answers I need, hope I can be of help sometime soon.



Loveleelady said:


> wow wow wow! you look amazing... very inspiring and loving the detailed info good wee helper


Awwww that's super sweet thank you very much. I'm hoping that I can get somewhere this time though rather than coming to a brick wall. Glad the detailed info has come in handy. I'll keep posting as and when I can.



Ginger Ben said:


> Repped for having the bottle to stick pics up. good luck with your goals you look like you are on the right track with training and diet anything else you need then just ask on here :thumbup1:


Lol! Sticking pics up was a bit hard to do I must admit but if I didn't I'm not sure I would've got anywhere or that people would be able to track my progress as well. It stands as good motivation too. Fingers crossed I can get there.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck. My mrs will be very interested in this thread, will send her a link.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Kudos on starting a journal.
> 
> I wouldn't really be worried with what electronic scales say your bodyfat is, they are very innacurate and are effected largely by hydration levels.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Good luck. My mrs will be very interested in this thread, will send her a link.


Yes, I did come across your Mrs in the thread you started concerning her workout routine. Hope she's getting on a little better than before and not listening to those ignorant friends of hers who seem to think one sip of a protein shake will make her Popeye! :lol: (Don't they realise that its spinach - not protein that has that effect?)

Wish her luck from me and thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Well folks today has seen the beginnings of a new diet and the second week of my new gym routine.

Breakfast consisted of: Multivitamins + Cod Liver Oil supplement with Omega 3, 50g of instant oats, 150g of low fat natural yoghurt, 50g of blueberries, 100g of strawberries, whey protein shake, creatine + a cup of green tea. - I don't believe I have ever felt so full in the morning as I usually have the smallest of meals as I never feel like eating. Definitely set me up for the day though! I gave it a good hour before venturing to the gym though as I hate working on a full stomach. Picked up the other half who had been adamant that he didn't want to get out of bed, but threatening to go without him seemed to do the trick. :whistling: This managed to kill a bit of time whilst waiting for my breakfast to go down. :lol:

Then when I got to the gym I did 10 mins of moderate cardio on the cross trainer as a warm up, followed by:

Wide Pull Ups (assisted) @ 27.5kg 1 x 7 + 1 x 10

Narrow Pull Ups (assisted) @ 27.5kg 1 x 10

Chin Ups (assisted) @ 20kg 1 x 7

(yes these definitely need work, but prior to last week I'd never even attempted these before)

I then proceeded with Workout B (as above):

3 x 5 Squats @ 45 kilos

5 x 5 Overhead Press @ 20 kilos (I upped the number of sets here as I don't quite feel ready to go up to 25 kilos)

5 x 3 Power Cleans @ 27.5 kilos (I managed to up my weight by 2.5 kilos this time around :thumb: )

I seemed to encounter a lot of difficulty with the power cleans, last week my form seemed okay, this week however was frustrating. I appear to lack the coordination to bend my knees whilst bring the weight upwards. I did get there though and after a few practices during my warm up and a lot of frustration and impatience on my part I was worn out. If my other half hadn't of been there though I proably would've given up which goes to show that having a training partner really does help with motivation. I'm still annoyed but am trying to convince myself that I will put that agression into my cardio tomorrow. Workout B will be being revisited on Friday so fingers crossed I can do much better then!

I then did 2 sets of heel raises and cooled down on the treadmill and did 10 minutes moderate cardio at a gradient of 5.

Post gym snack consisted of my planned banana and protein shake. (Yummy!) :drool:

I got home at just gone 1pm which is pretty bad considering I left the house at 9am!!!! This is due to a lot of faffing around by the other half prior to the gym, having a sunbed session, resting between sets and also the aforementioned frustrations with the power cleans! :cursing: I will get better though. Progress can often be a lengthy process.

I popped a sweet potato into the oven once I got home (my first attempt since I was 18) and prayed.

After a shower (me, not the potato) it came out looking like the picture below and my lunch consisted of: 1 x Sweet Jacket Potato, 150g of Cottage Cheese, spinach, rocket, lettuce, celery, pepper, tomato and cucumber with a sprinkle of paprika to finish! (Not bad huh?)

It's a good job I've not go a lot planned for today as the gym this morning appears to have taken up a lot of it. Looking forward to my snack and dinner this evening...must admit I do love food and definitely felt a difference when training after a better breakfast today and don't feel so lethargic now! Hoping that I notice this everyday.

Tomorrow I plan on trying out fasted cardio in the early am. My cardio I do alone so should have no problems getting out of bed (I say this now) so fingers crossed.

One thing I will add is that as soon as I've finished my workout and get home I tend to feel really low (a bit like a feeling of deflation) I'm not sure if this is because the gym keeps me upbeat or I'm just subconsciously expecting immediate results but it is not a great feeling...Hmmm...

I'll keep you posted anyway folks and thanks once again for all the ace messages of support and advice.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent. Journey starts here. ENJOY THE RESULTS!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

good luck you look great!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Barbie, do your pullups after your main lifts.

Also, it mught be worth investing in some biscuits if your gym doesn't have small plates


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey what gym are you at in notts ???


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> hey what gym are you at in notts ???


A rubbish one. That's all I'm saying. :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Brunette Barbie said:


> A rubbish one. That's all I'm saying. :laugh:


Ah ok that helps..

im in hucknall anywhere near that ???


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Barbie, do your pullups after your main lifts.
> 
> Also, it mught be worth investing in some biscuits if your gym doesn't have small plates


Pull ups after main lifts? Out of interest, how come?

The plates at my gym aren't great but my other half and I have countered that problem


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Ah ok that helps..
> 
> im in hucknall anywhere near that ???


Nah. A girl can have her secrets :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Pull ups after main lifts? Out of interest, how come?
> 
> The plates at my gym aren't great but my other half and I have countered that problem


The pullups are an accessory exercise and should be done after the main lifts, so that they don't affect the progress of the main lifts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> The pullups are an accessory exercise and should be done after the main lifts, so that they don't affect the progress of the main lifts.


Ok, I'll try this next time. Thank you.


----------



## kay2301 (May 28, 2011)

Hiya, You look so slim in your pics and its really funny cause i would like to look like that.

looking at your stats your 1 inch taller than me and our measurements are very simliar all but 1 inch on chest :whistling:

But i feel that im so much bigger than you. I will keep reading your journal as would like to see where your end results end up. I too want to tone up and loose some weight.

Good Luck in your progress

Kay x


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

kay2301 said:


> Hiya, You look so slim in your pics and its really funny cause i would like to look like that.
> 
> looking at your stats your 1 inch taller than me and our measurements are very simliar all but 1 inch on chest :whistling:
> 
> ...


Our minds image of ourself is often askew.

We dont see ourselves truthfully and its the nature of our game to see flaws and issues and fixate on them.

Im a true believer in the saying, the camera never lies


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> That's very sweet and I appreciate that I'm not in the worst of shapes but I feel like a blank canvas that definitely needs work. I'm hoping it'll boost my confidence and mood too. I hope I can reach my own goals and I'm sure with everyone's help and support I definitely will.


I disagree but i do agree with the confidence and mood too, and changing your bodyshape for the better is definetly the way to go. Insecurity is a terrible feeling, comes a point where you will never be happy lol there will always be something lol (well thats for me anyway).

Yes there are some great, helpfull, and knowledgeable people on here that will help you out whatever you need to know just ask!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

MWVEC said:


> I disagree but i do agree with the confidence and mood too, and changing your bodyshape for the better is definetly the way to go. Insecurity is a terrible feeling, comes a point where you will never be happy lol there will always be something lol (well thats for me anyway).
> 
> Yes there are some great, helpfull, and knowledgeable people on here that will help you out whatever you need to know just ask!


*One thing I will add is that as soon as I've finished my workout and get home I tend to feel really low (a bit like a feeling of deflation) I'm not sure if this is because the gym keeps me upbeat or I'm just subconsciously expecting immediate results but it is not a great feeling...Hmmm...*

It might seem weird but these feelings are natural, your body's changing and your experiencing new things (diet, training etc) and insecurites etc may seem more apparent as your body is under scrutiny at the moment, that being your own. And don't think hormones help at all! 

I go through so many feelings when off season/dieting and it can well and truly mess with your head if you let it, but its important not to let it get to you too much. Easier said than done but just try and relax about things, good changes will happen in time!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Keeks said:


> *One thing I will add is that as soon as I've finished my workout and get home I tend to feel really low (a bit like a feeling of deflation) I'm not sure if this is because the gym keeps me upbeat or I'm just subconsciously expecting immediate results but it is not a great feeling...Hmmm...*
> 
> It might seem weird but these feelings are natural, your body's changing and your experiencing new things (diet, training etc) and insecurites etc may seem more apparent as your body is under scrutiny at the moment, that being your own. And don't think hormones help at all!
> 
> I go through so many feelings when off season/dieting and it can well and truly mess with your head if you let it, but its important not to let it get to you too much. Easier said than done but just try and relax about things, good changes will happen in time!


Dont listen to her, she eats scambled egg with chocolate and banana, therefore she is mental:lol:

seriously though good post


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

kay2301 said:


> Hiya, You look so slim in your pics and its really funny cause i would like to look like that.
> 
> looking at your stats your 1 inch taller than me and our measurements are very simliar all but 1 inch on chest :whistling:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much hun. I understand what you're saying it is strange, it's like I look at people that are the same clothes size as me and think huh? Why don't I look like that? I don't consider myself slim either. So thanks :thumb:

It'll be good to have you alongside following my 'journey' lol. I just hope I can get to where I want to be. Fingers crossed you get there too. 



expletive said:


> Our minds image of ourself is often askew.
> 
> We dont see ourselves truthfully and its the nature of our game to see flaws and issues and fixate on them.
> 
> Im a true believer in the saying, the camera never lies


That saying is a good one. Although i can't (with hand on heart) say that I think I look as god as people are purporting in those pics above. It's nice to hear though. Maybe one day I'll see it. :laugh: I need to snap out of the negative mindset I guess.



MWVEC said:


> I disagree but i do agree with the confidence and mood too, and changing your bodyshape for the better is definetly the way to go. *Insecurity is a terrible feeling, comes a point where you will never be happy* lol there will always be something lol (well thats for me anyway).
> 
> Yes there are some great, helpfull, and knowledgeable people on here that will help you out whatever you need to know just ask!


I definitely agree....hoping I can snap out of the insecure phase sooner than later.



Keeks said:


> *One thing I will add is that as soon as I've finished my workout and get home I tend to feel really low (a bit like a feeling of deflation) I'm not sure if this is because the gym keeps me upbeat or I'm just subconsciously expecting immediate results but it is not a great feeling...Hmmm...*
> 
> *It might seem weird but these feelings are natural, your body's changing and your experiencing new things (diet, training etc) and insecurites etc may seem more apparent as your body is under scrutiny at the moment, that being your own. And don't think hormones help at all! *
> 
> I go through so many feelings when off season/dieting and it can well and truly mess with your head if you let it, but its important not to let it get to you too much. Easier said than done but just try and relax about things, good changes will happen in time!


Thank you so much for this comment, it's made me a feel a little more normal. It's not a very nice feeling and I often am very guilty of letting them get the better of me. Hopefully I can get training those too :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Most people on here are really supportive and will keep you motivated. We all think we look different and some times it takes a complete stranger to point things out to us.

you've made a step bigger than most in coming here and then posting pics (big kudos).

train hard eat well and you will get where you want to go..

rich


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

My premonitions about getting poorly were correct and I went to bed last night feeling the groggiest of groggy and woke up feeling worse. My plans were initally to wake @ 5:30am today to get in some fasted cardio but that was never going to happen, possibly a good thing to as I think my muscles felt like they needed a longer rest after yesterdays workout. So, I ended up waking at 8:30am, considering my appetite seems to have disappeared I opted just for a Whey protein shake with 50g of instant oats. Nothing remotely exciting whatsoever, popped to an appointment at then to the gym.

Considering I was struggling to breathe at all I think I did well managing the below:

20 mins of HIIT on the treadmill @ gradients between 5 + 9. I didn't really want to overdo it as I want to save some energy both for my Valentine :laugh: and for the gym tomorrow.

Post gym snack was a banana (which I forced down) and am about to consider what to have for lunch although I really dont want anything. :no:

Dinner this evening will be a cheat meal with the other half...if I can manage it at all.

Hope you're all set for a Happy Valentine's Day :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Rykard said:


> Most people on here are really supportive and will keep you motivated. We all think we look different and some times it takes a complete stranger to point things out to us.
> 
> you've made a step bigger than most in coming here and then posting pics (big kudos).
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Great advice and great support. Thank you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

why would you get up THAT early for fasted cardio when you could get up at half 7 and have it done for the half 8 that you actually got up?

I didnt even know there were two 5 oclocks lol .


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> why would you get up THAT early for fasted cardio when you could get up at half 7 and have it done for the half 8 that you actually got up?
> 
> I didnt even know there were two 5 oclocks lol .


Simply because I have a lot to do and it means I can fit more into my day. 

Also, the world at 5:30am is a far better, quieter and more simple place.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Simply because I have a lot to do and it means I can fit more into my day.
> 
> Also, the world at 5:30am is a far better, quieter and more simple place.


Ahhh ok, just make sure your getting enough rest/sleep to grow


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Brunette Barbie said:


> My premonitions about getting poorly were correct and I went to bed last night feeling the groggiest of groggy and woke up feeling worse. My plans were initally to wake @ 5:30am today to get in some fasted cardio but that was never going to happen, possibly a good thing to as I think my muscles felt like they needed a longer rest after yesterdays workout. So, I ended up waking at 8:30am, considering my appetite seems to have disappeared I opted just for a Whey protein shake with 50g of instant oats. Nothing remotely exciting whatsoever, popped to an appointment at then to the gym.
> 
> Considering I was struggling to breathe at all I think I did well managing the below:
> 
> ...


I'm down with the lurgy too atm :sad: surprised you did the workout tbh.

have a good V day yourself..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I noticed that the journals here on UKM seem to be working for everyone that's doing them and figured even though I'm a newbie it'd be worth starting one even if it's just to motivate myself and keep a record of my progress whilst getting a bit of help along the way?
> 
> ...


i wish my missus would eat like that. She starves herself and never eats the right nutrition over the course of the day. She'll have a good breakfast then perhaps a can of soup for lunch, then nothing till 6/7pm after training twice per day. Absolute madness but she doesnt listen, plus shes a feking PE teacher so she should know better about exercise and nutrition. God knows what she sees in the mirror! She thinks she'll get fat drinking a protein shake :/


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> i wish my missus would eat like that. She starves herself and never eats the right nutrition over the course of the day. She'll have a good breakfast then perhaps a can of soup for lunch, then nothing till 6/7pm after training twice per day. Absolute madness but she doesnt listen, plus shes a feking PE teacher so she should know better about exercise and nutrition. God knows what she sees in the mirror! She thinks she'll get fat drinking a protein shake :/


HAHA, my missus eats exactly the same mate but luckily enough she does have a gorgeous body and doesnt gain or lose so guess her calorie intake is matching her expenditure. She doesnt train though as much as i have tried to persuade her.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> i wish my missus would eat like that. She starves herself and never eats the right nutrition over the course of the day. She'll have a good breakfast then perhaps a can of soup for lunch, then nothing till 6/7pm after training twice per day. Absolute madness but she doesnt listen, plus shes a feking PE teacher so she should know better about exercise and nutrition. God knows what she sees in the mirror! She thinks she'll get fat drinking a protein shake :/





Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, my missus eats exactly the same mate but luckily enough she does have a gorgeous body and doesnt gain or lose so guess her calorie intake is matching her expenditure. She doesnt train though as much as i have tried to persuade her.


To be fair I used to eat so little and the wrong stuff and I thought it was okay but going to the gym as much as I am has made me realise that it's just not good for my body as it's not getting what it needs. To be fair, I'm struggling to eat this much at the moment because I'm used to eating so little but I know I'll get used to it.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck with this!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brunette Barbie said:


> To be fair I used to eat so little and the wrong stuff and I thought it was okay but going to the gym as much as I am has made me realise that it's just not good for my body as it's not getting what it needs. To be fair, I'm struggling to eat this much at the moment because I'm used to eating so little but I know I'll get used to it.


Yep certainly changes your view on things. before i used to train i used to eat takeaways non stop, drink 6 cans lager every night without fail and thought it was ok because i wasnt fat. Started training and soon realised things needed to change dramatically!!! I cant be a recreational trainer, if i do something i have to go all out so training is now my life really and it will consume you soon enough if it hasnt already


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Just noticed your journal, well done for posting chick! :thumb:

Work hard in the gym (make sure you challenge your lifts) and you'll see results pretty quick! It happens fast at the beginning and in a months time you already will be surprised about your definition/strenght gains.

And the diet you have posted at the beginning is mint! :thumbup1:

Allow yourself some cheat about twice a week and if you have a sweet tooth, make sure it's something sweet you like, but still get your main meals from good sources. Basically make sure you have had your chicken before you eat chocholate . That is how you will slowly get used to cut out unhealthy meals (like pizza) while still getting a treat at times.

I'm keen to see your progress! Rock on!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Brunette Barbie said:


> To be fair I used to eat so little and the wrong stuff and I thought it was okay but going to the gym as much as I am has made me realise that it's just not good for my body as it's not getting what it needs. To be fair, I'm struggling to eat this much at the moment because I'm used to eating so little but I know I'll get used to it.


Is often better all round to eat more (especially if food intake is mostly clean - a little junky stuff is fine) and exercise more than to eat less and do less - the higher exercise keeps metabolic rate higher, and the higher food intake increases beneficial nutrient intake.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Brunette Barbie said:


> I definitely agree....hoping I can snap out of the insecure phase sooner than later.


insecurity with your body is unfortunately a common thing with females even those that many would say did not need to be insecure, i prep a lot of woman and it is very common, just because many might say that you have nothing to be insecure about does not alter the image you have in your head.....

what you can do is begin to believe that what you achieve in the gym is making a difference with how you look, i do not believe any woman is ever truly 100% happy with there bodies my advice to my girls is to keep covered up in the gym then when you do look at your physique the improvements far outweigh the negatives (that only you can really see  )


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> insecurity with your body is unfortunately a common thing with females even those that many would say did not need to be insecure, i prep a lot of woman and it is very common, just because many might say that you have nothing to be insecure about does not alter the image you have in your head.....
> 
> what you can do is begin to believe that what you achieve in the gym is making a difference with how you look, i do not believe any woman is ever truly 100% happy with there bodies my advice to my girls is to keep covered up in the gym then when you do look at your physique the improvements far outweigh the negatives (that only you can really see  )


I think in respect of this a photo journal can be helpful - the journal can be private, you don't have to share it with anyone, but a reminder to yourself about all you achieve over time. Self confidence I think comes when you realise you do have control over your body and an ability to make it healthier - sometimes this can be hard to see in the short term, but having reminders of the longer journey can help a person see all they have achieved.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Avena said:


> Just noticed your journal, well done for posting chick! :thumb:
> 
> Work hard in the gym (make sure you challenge your lifts) and you'll see results pretty quick! It happens fast at the beginning and in a months time you already will be surprised about your definition/strenght gains.
> 
> ...


Awww thanks hun! To be honest I definitely got some inspiration from your journal, you've made some amazing progress yourself. I've just started to get poorly but am hoping it won't hinder me too much this week. I'm going to push myself because usually I'd just kick back and take a break.

The diet I'm struggling with a little but think that'l be natural for the first week, it's not because of temptation it's just because I'm not used to eating so much food. But it's tasty though and that's the main thing. Nothing worse than bland food.

I have a definite sweet tooth and it's something I've struggled with the past few weeks, I think it's safe to say that I'll never eradicate chocolate from my diet successfully so will allow myself some every now and again.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> insecurity with your body is unfortunately a common thing with females even those that many would say did not need to be insecure, i prep a lot of woman and it is very common, just because many might say that you have nothing to be insecure about does not alter the image you have in your head.....
> 
> what you can do is begin to believe that what you achieve in the gym is making a difference with how you look, i do not believe any woman is ever truly 100% happy with there bodies my advice to my girls is to keep covered up in the gym then when you do look at your physique the improvements far outweigh the negatives (that only you can really see  )


Oh trust me I do keep covered. Never know though, one day I may muster the courage to step out in my bikini. :laugh:

No but in all seriousness, I agree. Insecurity will be an issue, will just see how I go.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

all the best with this journey... you will look awsome very soon going by your pics


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Well done for doing a journal so soon. Respect as well for posting pictures!

Looks like you know what your doing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Afternoon 

Hope you all had a lovely Valentine's Day. As consumerist as it is.  Me and my other half used it as an opportunity to indulge, salted popcorn in the cinema and then a starter and main at one of our favourite Indian restaurants. Must admit, alongside the cold I'm currently suffering with and the over-indulging I'm feeling mega fat today. Doesn't help that I weighed myself this morning and appear to have put on 1.4 pounds :crying:

Made it to the gym though which is an achievement in itself considering whe I get a sniffle I usually just put it off. Had the same breakfast as Monday, once again it was forced down as I find it so hard to eat so much first thing in the morning. Made some great progress at the gym though which I'm proud of:

10 mins of moderate cardio on the cross trainer to warm up followed by:

Workout A

2 x 5 Squats @ 47.5 kilos

1 x 5 Squats @ 50 kilos (big achievement for me considering I've raised the weight by 5kg)

3 x 5 Bench Press @ 27.5 kilos (an increase of 2.5 kg on last week)

1 x 5 Deadlift @ 42.5 kilos

1 x 5 Deadlift @ 45 kilos (an increase of 5kg on last week)

I believe that my ability to lift a higher maximum weight was probably something to do with the fact that I didnt begin my workout with pull ups. However as a consequence of exertion on the strength exercises I wasnt able to even pull myself up, so am considering doing pull-ups and chin-ups on my cardio days (Tuesday + Thursday). Good idea?

I cooled down again on the cross trainer with moderate cardio for 10 minutes.

As said above, I am having a fat day, I know my body is taking in more calories than it has for a good few weeks, I'm eating more regular and training heavier so I guess this is all a consequence of that however it doesnt make me feel any better. :huh:

Going to grab some lunch, thinking a tuna omelette with veg in a wrap maybe?

Hoping I'll perk up soon.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd leave the pull/chinups out completely for now.

They are only an accessory exercise and not essential.

Once you get stronger/more stamina, add in chins/pullups to your B workout and dips to your A workout, if you like (again not essential)

Edit: Excellent effort by the way


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I'd leave the pull/chinups out completely for now.
> 
> They are only an accessory exercise and not essential.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. I really think not doing the pull-ups/chin-up prior to my strength training helped, if the stats above are anything to go by. I'll see how I go with cardio tomorrow and see if I even feel strong enough to do any then, although considering I'm poorly and a little weaker than normal it may be better to leave then until next week.

Struggling with sugar cravings at the moment - What's that about? How do you guys deal with them?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I get bad sugar cravings, its the main thing I really miss! A few things that I find help me are having really nice flavoured protein shakes, like cookies & cream and having protein porridge, wish is fab!

Also, I have quark for supper, again with protein powder in it so its like a yoghurt, sweet and yummy!

I also have a cheat night on Saturday where I have chocloate etc. I look forward to it all week and it helps me stick to my diet knowing that on Saturday I will get a nice treat.

As the weeks go by, you'll probably find that you get sweet cravings less and less as you adjust to your new diet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Keeks said:


> I get bad sugar cravings, its the main thing I really miss! A few things that I find help me are having really nice flavoured protein shakes, like cookies & cream and having protein porridge, wish is fab!
> 
> Also, I have quark for supper, again with protein powder in it so its like a yoghurt, sweet and yummy!
> 
> ...


I see what you're saying about the protein shakes, they definitely help my sweet tooth and my daily banana too. I have given up sweets and chocolates before and not missed them so I know it's do-able, it's just the first couple of weeks that are the hardest. It's annoying though because it seems as I get older my cravings get worse.

I've already had my cheat meal this week unfortunately, I used that card for valentines day, so nothing to look forward to until next week. mg: But I figure, if I can get through the rest of this week I'm sure I can get further without. It's nice to hear comments of support too as they really do help.

The idea with the quark and protein powder is a good one actually. I've got some chocolate drops from MyProtein which I might trial in some quark or yoghurt at some point.

I've just got to keep my end goal in sight I guess, if I can look anywhere near as good as you someday then I'll be happy, and I'm sure you didn't get where you are now without willpower.

Always nice to hear from you. No problem with the reps by the way! :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Thanks for your advice. I really think not doing the pull-ups/chin-up prior to my strength training helped, if the stats above are anything to go by. I'll see how I go with cardio tomorrow and see if I even feel strong enough to do any then, although considering I'm poorly and a little weaker than normal it may be better to leave then until next week.
> 
> Struggling with sugar cravings at the moment - What's that about? How do you guys deal with them?


I find chewing gum helps control my sugar cravings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> I find chewing gum helps control my sugar cravings.


Is bubblegum allowed? Lol. If so, I may consider this. Minty chewing gum doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> I get bad sugar cravings, its the main thing I really miss! A few things that I find help me are having really nice flavoured protein shakes, like cookies & cream and having protein porridge, wish is fab!
> 
> Also, I have quark for supper, again with protein powder in it so its like a yoghurt, sweet and yummy!
> 
> ...


Quark you say? Never heard of that? Tell me about it??

I agree about the cravings I was really bad for eating biscuits and cakes, but once you adjust to a new healthy diet the bad food doesn't taste as nice as I you remember.

It takes time and I think it's pointless completely cutting out the nice foods as you really really want it then, just phase it out slowly and you won't miss them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

BONE said:


> I havnt read thru the all 9 pages, but ill rep for putting the pics up on page one and doing your research!
> 
> I always crave for things i shouldnt be eating its not easy lol, how much cardio are you doing?


Lol, yeh 9 pages is a lot to get through. I know it's not easy but I'm sure I'll get there. I hope so anyway. Cardio wise? I'm not doing enough. Need to sort it out. Pretty hard this week though as I'm combatting a cold so struggling to breathe!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Brunette Barbie said:


> I see what you're saying about the protein shakes, they definitely help my sweet tooth and my daily banana too. I have given up sweets and chocolates before and not missed them so I know it's do-able, it's just the first couple of weeks that are the hardest. It's annoying though because it seems as I get older my cravings get worse.
> 
> I've already had my cheat meal this week unfortunately, I used that card for valentines day, so nothing to look forward to until next week. mg: But I figure, if I can get through the rest of this week I'm sure I can get further without. It's nice to hear comments of support too as they really do help.
> 
> ...


Ahh thank you, but you're not far off now, and you've got a great training plan & diet and loads of enthusiasm, so you'll its only a matter of time! 

Yeah give the quark a go, I love it and can eat it by the bucket load!

And maybe after a few weeks, if you still have sweet cravings, maybe add a second cheat meal in. It might work out better than constantly cravings things.

Also, hope ya feeling better soon!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

H10dst said:


> Quark you say? Never heard of that? Tell me about it??
> 
> I agree about the cravings I was really bad for eating biscuits and cakes, but once you adjust to a new healthy diet the bad food doesn't taste as nice as I you remember.
> 
> It takes time and I think it's pointless completely cutting out the nice foods as you really really want it then, just phase it out slowly and you won't miss them.


Quark is like a cheese that tastes a little like cottage cheese, it's smooth though and a lot like fromage frais with a really low fat content. Some people like it and some just dont.

I agree that certain foods don't taste as nice as you remember. I find myself craving vegetables these days as well as chocolate...what's that about? Lol.

I don't think I can moderate my chocolate intake, so therefore it's all or nothing for me! :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

BONE said:


> Aww wish you well soon lol.
> 
> What sort of cardio do you normally do? Or enjoy doing (if any)
> 
> Yea 9 pages is a bit, not much but its getting late and ill need sleep soon. Ill hang about from now on tho... if you dont mind !!!


Public forum so read as you please. :thumb:

I normally do HIIT cardio on Tuesdays and Thursdays on the stairmaster or cross trainer. I do like the treadmill but have tried to steer clear of it as I am prone to shin splints which does my head in cus I love the treadmill and think I'd go running more if I didn't get them so much. Tuesday this week though I just did moderate cardio and could only hack 20mins. Not great but I think whenn you can't breathe is a good time to stop.

I do warm-up and cool down cardio on weights days too but thats very moderate and simply to warm up and cool down.

Tomorrow I'm hoping I can really go for it...Just hoping I don't pass out!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you, but you're not far off now, and you've got a great training plan & diet and loads of enthusiasm, so you'll its only a matter of time!
> 
> Yeah give the quark a go, I love it and can eat it by the bucket load!
> 
> ...


That's very sweet, I honestly think peope see something completely different to me as I believe I'm extremely far off anything like you. But that's a compliment and things like that only make me want ot work harder I guess.

I'll see how I go with the cravings anyway hun and cheers for the get well wishes.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Quark is like a cheese that tastes a little like cottage cheese, it's smooth though and a lot like fromage frais with a really low fat content. Some people like it and some just dont.
> 
> I agree that certain foods don't taste as nice as you remember. I find myself craving vegetables these days as well as chocolate...what's that about? Lol.
> 
> I don't think I can moderate my chocolate intake, so therefore it's all or nothing for me! :tongue:


I was messing about quark, keeks got me into it last week, I though I had better get some or I'll never hear the end of it!! She loves the stuff, I think she is secretly sponsored by a company that make it so she gets commission 

Give it a few weeks and you'll be off chocolate. If you do slip up and eat some it's not the end of the world just bust some more cardio!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

H10dst said:


> I was messing about quark, keeks got me into it last week, I though I had better get some or I'll never hear the end of it!! She loves the stuff, I think she is secretly sponsored by a company that make it so she gets commission
> 
> Give it a few weeks and you'll be off chocolate. If you do slip up and eat some it's not the end of the world just bust some more cardio!!


That'll teach me to muscle in and reply to someone else's message 

Quark is decent.

Hopefully a few weeks is all it will take. I need to get back on this cardio wagon...I'm slacking!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

BONE said:


> I hate the tredmill too, most i cand do on it is 20 mins HIIT or i get very bored very quick, would rather so 30mins cross trainer
> 
> good luck with your goals


Cross trainer is sometimes too easy if you don't push yourself though, hence why I say I'm slacking aat times and why I do actually prefer the stairmaster and treadmill (just these damn shin splints)

Thank you anyway!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Brunette Barbie said:


> That'll teach me to muscle in and reply to someone else's message
> 
> Quark is decent.
> 
> Hopefully a few weeks is all it will take. I need to get back on this cardio wagon...I'm slacking!


Don't be daft, it's your thread you have the right to reply to anything 

Never really done cardio but need to do a bit soon, ready for those three days we call summer  !


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sweet tooth - i have porridge with a bit of PB and mint choc chip protein powder - took a bit of getting used to for breakfast but ok now.

re cardio - have you considered tabata squats or bike, circuits or burpess?

great going btw


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

H10dst said:


> Don't be daft, it's your thread you have the right to reply to anything
> 
> Never really done cardio but need to do a bit soon, ready for those three days we call summer  !


Lol. I need to get rid of the body fat and I'm quite certain that's not going to disappear without a strict diet and cardio. you're not missing out on much though, other than breathlessness. :lol:



Rykard said:


> sweet tooth - i have porridge with a bit of PB and mint choc chip protein powder - took a bit of getting used to for breakfast but ok now.
> 
> re cardio - have you considered tabata squats or bike, circuits or burpess?
> 
> great going btw


Tabata squats? Anything that involves the word squats on a cardio day I'm not too sure on especially as I do them three days of the week already...doing then five days is a scarier prospect :laugh: Circuits don't really interest me because my gym is so rubbish there's not enough equipment due to member oversubscription (did I say I can't wait till my membership expires so I can join a better one? Lol) and Bike hurts my coccyx. I'm cool with the cross trainer, stair master and occasional treadmill for now though. If I ever do get out of this gym membership I will consider circuits though.

Thanks.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Is bubblegum allowed? Lol. If so, I may consider this. Minty chewing gum doesn't really do it for me.


As long as its sugar free then i think so lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> As long as its sugar free then i think so lol!


Huh? Since when has bubblegum been sugar free?...Guess not then :sad:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck for your fitness goals


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

my coach has me doing body weigh circuits - squats, step ups, press ups, burpees that sort of stuff - no equipment needed.

I know what you mean about gyms and lacking equipment or being oversubscribed - why can't they ever find a happy medium???


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Huh? Since when has bubblegum been sugar free?...Guess not then :sad:


Im sure there will be some on the internet!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Huh? Since when has bubblegum been sugar free?...Guess not then :sad:


http://m.blaircandy.com/sugarfreegum.html.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Rykard said:


> my coach has me doing body weigh circuits - squats, step ups, press ups, burpees that sort of stuff - no equipment needed.
> 
> I know what you mean about gyms and lacking equipment or being oversubscribed - why can't they ever find a happy medium???


I getcha, may have to steer clear of more squats for now, just to give myself chance to recover for the next weights session but I'll bear that in mind. Gyms are unfortunately there to make money and often consider profit margins over members. Rubbish yes!



tyramhall said:


> http://m.blaircandy.com/sugarfreegum.html.


Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

not read the whole thread but welcome here - enjoy the game (gym) and all the bestest lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

OK, so it's 10:50pm and my 16 year old brother has just got back from football and is eating fish and chips in front of me.

:drool:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Brunette Barbie said:


> OK, so it's 10:50pm and my 16 year old brother has just got back from football and is eating fish and chips in front of me.
> 
> :drool:


kick him on the cock AND STEAL HIS FOOD


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Brunette Barbie said:


> OK, so it's 10:50pm and my 16 year old brother has just got back from football and is eating fish and chips in front of me.
> 
> :drool:


Nightmare. RESIST lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Uriel said:


> kick him on the cock AND STEAL HIS FOOD


Is that not a little excessive? :laugh:



jjcooper said:


> Nightmare. RESIST lol


And tell me about it...may be my cue to get to bed. lol


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> OK, so it's 10:50pm and my 16 year old brother has just got back from football and is eating fish and chips in front of me.
> 
> :drool:


[email protected]!

Grow some guns and he will think twice before eating again :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Avena said:


> [email protected]!
> 
> Grow some guns and he will think twice before eating again :laugh:


It wouldnt bother me so much if he wasn't so slim and could eat anything without getting fat lol. One day he will learn AND yes...growing guns sounds like a good plan. :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Is that not a little excessive? :laugh:


no! is it fuk.....fish and chips is sexual......infact - kick his entire genitial off his dead carcass


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Thanks for all the votes of confidence folks. It's spurred me on more. Can't wait to get back in the gym on Monday :thumb: ...one problem though, craving chocolates, sweets and domino's pizza probably in that order. Dammnit! :cursing:


i know the feeling... but i dont care what order ill have em all simultaneously haha


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> [email protected]!
> 
> Grow some guns and he will think twice before eating again :laugh:


Yikes... now I know whose food never to steal!!!

Avena is right though - guys are scared of gals with bigger arms than them!!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yikes... now I know whose food never to steal!!!
> 
> Avena is right though - guys are scared of gals with bigger arms than them!!!!


In fairness i would be mildly freaked out, but I have big arms so that is excusable. Now if she had bigger thighs than me then there would be some drama!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Another day in which I struggled to wake up today because of bad nights sleep thanks to this stupid cold. Night Nurse didn't help this time either.

I still made it to the gym though and managed to force down the same breakfast which is still proving hard to consume completely.

As always it consisted of Multivitamins, cod liver oil with omega 3, 150g of natural low fat yoghurt, 50g of blueberries, 100g of strawberries, whey protein powder, 50g of instant oats, creatine and a cup of green tea.

I managed 40 mins of cardio today which I was shocked at considering I was so breathless on Tuesday.

It consisted of 40 mins on the reciprical cross trainer alternating between efforts 6 to 16 (20 is the max effort level)

I then did 2 sets of 12 hanging leg raises and 2 sets of double segmented crunches with a 4kg med ball.

No pull-ups today, I'll work on this next week.

Post gym snack once again was my whey protein shake and a banana.

As always struggling to combat the cravings which we've already touched upon but hoping to see the week out before I give in. Feeling fat again today too which I think is a combination of feeling run down, poorly and not having done enough cardio for the week thus far. Also, some of you will be please to hear that this is my first day of not weighing myself which is a bit of a shock to the system considering it has become part of my daily routine.

Off to make lunch anyhow. Looking forward to strength training tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Sounds like your doing really well. Consistancy is key in all this. Don't give in to the cravings!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Had a nice chilled afternoon with the other half today following the gym, I made us both a relatively nice lunch which consisted of a 120g tin of sardines in tomato sauce on 2 slices of multigrain bread with a side salad (consisting of lettuce, rocket, spinach, celery, peppers, tomatos and cucumber). Have to say I've missed eating bread, was good to have it back in my life as previously I'd cut this out all together!!!

My mid afternoon snack consisted of 50g of peanut butter and an apple. (Loved the peanut butter, even though it's not sweet it definitely cured my craving for sweet food, albeit for a short while) You should've seen me and the other half sat there tucking into that, must've been a sight for sore eyes...not the most normal of snacks afterall!

I've just cooked dinner for the family; for me: 125g of turkey breast diced in a chopped tomato sauce with green beans, peppers,spinach and onions...added garlic, garam masala, cumin, paprika and cayenne pepper to the mix and I had a pretty damn good dinner. It's mad that my tummy is feeling so satisfied from something delicious and it not being bad for me in the slightest. :thumb:

Debating whether to have a bar of chocolate with a film tonight considering I'm still poorly and feeling sorry for myself and have done relatively well thus far this week...I'm concerned though that once I do, I'll be feeling even more sorry for myself, then again a little of what you like sometimes can't necessarily be bad for you can it? Hmmm...This debate is ongoing in my head. :confused1:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Another day in which I struggled to wake up today because of bad nights sleep thanks to this stupid cold. Night Nurse didn't help this time either.
> 
> I still made it to the gym though and managed to force down the same breakfast which is still proving hard to consume completely.
> 
> ...


how are you doing you oats & stuff?

have you tried blending it all to make pancakes? chuck an egg and drop of milk in with the oats and protein powder in a blender then dry fry and use the fruit & yoghurt as a filling / topping..

otherwise good going with the workout


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Rykard said:


> how are you doing you oats & stuff?
> 
> have you tried blending it all to make pancakes? chuck an egg and drop of milk in with the oats and protein powder in a blender then dry fry and use the fruit & yoghurt as a filling / topping..
> 
> otherwise good going with the workout


My oats are instant so I mix them with my protein shake and it goes down better than it would having to eat them. I don't want to be adding to my food intake anymore so an egg in the morning in addition to my fruit and yoghurt is not really ideal as well as milk but thanks for the advice.

I'm not quite at a stage where I'm trying to bulk but if I am I'll bear this in mind.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok folks, so I did give in to a craving last night but considering that I haven't all week thus far I'm doing well. I had a Mars Bar and it took me about an hour to eat it as I savoured each piece. :lol: Delicious though and I didn't feel one ounce of guilt. 

I made it to the gym again this morning albeit later than usual due to a rubbish nights sleep and the early symptoms of a migraine but once I got training it seemed to disappear, the 2 paracetamoel and ibuprofen may have helped too.

Today I did 15 minutes moderate cardio to arm up on the cross trainer followed by:

Workout B

3 x 5 Squats @ 52.5kg (an increase of 2.5kg on Wednesday)

4 x 7 Overhead Press @ 20kg (Monday I was doing 4 reps of 5)

5 x 3 Power Cleans @ 30kg (an increase of 2.5kg on Monday)

I then did 3 x 12 sets of hanging leg raises.

Followed by a cool down of 5 mins moderate cardio on the reciprocal cross trainer.

I think I'm slowly mastering the power cleans and learning to enjoy them too. I also think that I'm slightly underestimating my strength at times and possibly need to push myself a little further with the upper body exercises. It's good that I'm noticing this now though I think.

I'm starting to see definite changes in my leg definition, athough it's not a huge difference it's definite motivation to keep working hard.

I had my usual post gym snack of my whey protein shake and banana.

Lunch was a little delayed today due to a friends personal problems so I found myself combining lunch and dinner at Chiquito where I had mushrooms to start in a salsa type sauce with a main of a mexican chicken salad. It was not Chimichanga though :huh:

Will probably find myself having a small snack later.

Off for a spot of bowling with some friends now so hoping that may burn some calories...even though I'm rubbish. :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice weight increases & good workout. Am so glad to see you doing the powercleans - a wonderful exercise that has a high demand on fitness and really does develop so many muscles... far too few people do it imo, and you are only the second female I know to include it! Big kudos to you!!

I like your whole plan actually... and yeah, you definitely deserve the guilt free Mars Bar!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice weight increases & good workout. Am so glad to see you doing the powercleans - a wonderful exercise that has a high demand on fitness and really does develop so many muscles... far too few people do it imo, and you are only the second female I know to include it! Big kudos to you!!
> 
> I like your whole plan actually... and yeah, you definitely deserve the guilt free Mars Bar!!


Thank you. The whole workout was courtesy of my other half who I believed looked into and found inspiration on here. I'm so glad I'm doing power cleans too. I can definitely feel them working, just hope that I'm able to see the progress soon too. As said before though I was struggling with them, but after today I do honestly think I'm mastering them. If it wasn't for the patience of my training partner I would've given up so I'm extremely lucky there.

I did deserve the Mars Bar (I felt)..as stated before I went to Chiquito this afternoon for lunch/dinner and have been bowling with friends this evening, didn't expect to be out until gone 10pm let alone midnight but we were all so hungry we ended up going for a Nando's. I'm hoping I won't be paying for this too much tomorrow, but I'm planning on having a very good weekend and week until next weekend when I'll allow myself one cheat meal and possibly a chocolate bar depending on how good I've been. I know the Nando's probably wasn't the best idea but I stuck to chicken and lasso beans so nothing overcomplicated or fatty and eased on the sauce.

I'm steering clear of the scales though simply because this will dampen my spirits when really I know that I've made a lot of progress this week.

Off for a run tomorrow, although not sure where yet, woods seem like a good idea, but often reluctant to go alone so perhaps i'll stick to the main roads with some hills thrown in.

Hope you all have a guilt-free and good weekend :thumb:

I'm off to rest my muscles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Morning folks *ahem*  I mean Afternoon!

Had a lie-in this morning, think eating all that food yesterday after that gym session completely wore me out. :lol:

Still all snotty and bunged up, full of cold (sorry if thats TMI) but decided that after last nights Nando's I should definitely do something so had a cup of green tea and went for a 5km run. I have't done outdoor running for a while as I'm never really in the mood for it, I live around lots of hills and seem to think running on a treadmill is more fun + there's the added annoyance of chin splints but I thought what the heck - I've got to do something. Even though it was pouring down with rain and I managed to have a nose bleed half way through I managed a time of 30.29 minutes which I don't think is the worst. Am also considering popping an outdoor run into my routine at some point every week, as it's always healthy to get fresh air. :laugh:

Had a simple breakfast (albeit a late one) of strawberries, blueberries, banana and yoghurt. I'm trying to keep the calorie intake a little lower this weekend considering my over-indulging this week, plus I really didn't fancy eggs on toast.

About to crack on with some work for now....hoping I won't start lagging half way through.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good work, sounds like lying in is catching - me too this morning, hope the cold moves soon mine lingered for about a week - plenty of vit c 7 multi vits&mins helped me.

are you performing power cleans from the floor or rack?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> good work, sounds like lying in is catching - me too this morning, hope the cold moves soon mine lingered for about a week - plenty of vit c 7 multi vits&mins helped me.
> 
> are you performing power cleans from the floor or rack?


Taking all my multi-vits and mminerals and oils so don't worry there.

Power Cleans off the floor. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Made a firm decision after weighing myself this morning that I am still eating far too much. It could have something to do with the over-indulging that's occurred this week, however I'm not going to make that mistake anymore, especially as I'm still feeling like a fat heffalump. I'll keep you posted on how this progresses.

I would say that I was good last night and stuck to my food plan, however if I said that I'd be lying. I was naughty, put it that way, I won't go into detail.

Off to do a quick food shop today and then either going to go for a swim or a run. Not sure which yet.

Decided on no photo's today either, simply because I've not made enough progress

Have a good Sunday and I'll check in later.

P.S If I sound like a bit of a misery guts today - it's because I am. Lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

To complete the workouts you need energy.

Energy comes from food.

Connect the dots


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> To complete the workouts you need energy.
> 
> Energy comes from food.
> 
> Connect the dots


Lol. I realise this, but not sure it comes from bad foods which is what I've been over-indulging in hence why I'm saying I'm going to cut down.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Lol. I realise this, but not sure it comes from bad foods which is what I've been over-indulging in hence why I'm saying I'm going to cut down.


Barbie - when you is eating good and exercising hard to you ever find the scales not budging? ahhhh its soooo frustrating!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> Barbie - when you is eating good and exercising hard to you ever find the scales not budging? ahhhh its soooo frustrating!


Yeh I do. I've put on 3 pounds this week and I'm wondering how on earth that is possible considering all the effort I have put in. I did have a couple of slips but not sure this justifies the 3 pounds. My boyfriend keeps telling me that it's because my body is adjusting to my diet and because I am probably increasing muscle. This is probably true to an extent and I should probably stop weighing myself completely. I have seen a definite change in my body shape though for the better. I'd probably say it's just my stomach that's doing my nut in! Lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Throw your scales away. It's how you look that counts. Nobody will care what you weigh as long as you look good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Throw your scales away. It's how you look that counts. Nobody will care what you weigh as long as you look good.


It'll be in the back of my mind if I don't know what I weigh. (Must be a woman thing) 

I think I would throw my scales away if they hadn't cost so much and if they didnt tell me my bf%.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Yeh I do. I've put on 3 pounds this week and I'm wondering how on earth that is possible considering all the effort I have put in. I did have a couple of slips but not sure this justifies the 3 pounds. My boyfriend keeps telling me that it's because my body is adjusting to my diet and because I am probably increasing muscle. This is probably true to an extent and I should probably stop weighing myself completely. I have seen a definite change in my body shape though for the better. I'd probably say it's just my stomach that's doing my nut in! Lol.


Actual (total) body weight does fluctuate naturally throughout the days and weeks. And there are so many reasons that it does. If weight keeps going up over time, then yeah, maybe you need to reevaluate your diet/exercise regime. But you might find that next week you've lost this weeks gained weight plus some more. The fluctuation in weight doesn't necessarily mean that fat mass is going up and down. Could be water etc...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Actual (total) body weight does fluctuate naturally throughout the days and weeks. And there are so many reasons that it does. If weight keeps going up over time, then yeah, maybe you ned to reevaluate your diet/exercise regime. But you might find that next week you've lost this weeks gained weight plus some more.


See, I do know stuff like this but my brain just seems to throw it to the back of my mind and say 'it's bull****!' God knows why becasue if it didn't I probably wouldn't be beating myself up so much right now. lol. Thanks for that though, it's made me re-evaluate a little.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Brunette Barbie said:


> See, I do know stuff like this but my brain just seems to throw it to the back of my mind and say 'it's bull****!' God knows why becasue if it didn't I probably wouldn't be beating myself up so much right now. lol. Thanks for that though, it's made me re-evaluate a little.


Im the same. Pot kettle black as they say. It's easy to say, harder to take on board. Only the night before last I looked in the mirror (no top), was instantly horrified, spend the next day dwelling on it, feeling fat, irrationally reducing my food intake, and seeing what I did eat as if it was mountains of food.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If I buy my missus clothes now I cut the size tag off lol. Then she judges the item on it's merits not with a pre-conceived attitude created by the size tag. This is the case even though different company's use different sizing systems. As you say, may well be a woman thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Im the same. Pot kettle black as they say. It's easy to say, harder to take on board. Only the night before last I looked in the mirror (no top), was instantly horrified, spend the next day dwelling on it, feeling fat, and irrationally reducing my food intake, and seeing what I did eat as if it was mountains of food.


Seems we all go through it then. I know I can't reduce my calorie intake massively because it does reduce how much energy I have when strength training at the gym so it's obviously trying to find that balance. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mingster said:


> If I buy my missus clothes now I cut the size tag off lol. Then she judges the item on it's merits not with a pre-conceived attitude created by the size tag. This is the case even though different company's use different sizing systems. As you say, may well be a woman thing.


My missus does something like that, when ever she buys clothes she cuts the price tag off.

That way I dont get an attitude created by the price tag - well atleast untill the credit card bill arrives:eek:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Step away from the scales!!!!!!!

You're eating differently, you're training and all this together means your body will change. Therefore, the scales will change but even if the scales go up, its not bad.

I used to weight myself a lot, but don't bother so much now apart from when dieting. Certain things like a cheat meal can mean that the scales are saying 2lb heavier the next day, then 2 days later Im 3lbs lighter. For me, when I have a cheat meal, I tend to retain water, and this is probably it as I can't see myself gaining 2lb of fat from having one cheat meal. You'll learn how your body responds to things in time and this will help.

Also, womens things can mean water retention and can sometimes add a few lbs on the scales. Therefore, please dont take too much notice of the scales, its the mirror and how you look/feel in clothes that are the real things that changes can be gauged from.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Step away from the scales!!!!!!!
> 
> You're eating differently, you're training and all this together means your body will change. Therefore, the scales will change but even if the scales go up, its not bad.
> 
> ...


Once again Keeks you've just made me feel better...You're advice is always welcome as it's always so constructive.

I know you're right. In time, I will learn lol!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Step away from the scales!!!!!!!
> 
> You're eating differently, you're training and all this together means your body will change. Therefore, the scales will change but even if the scales go up, its not bad.
> 
> ...


That's a great post keeks - the scales can all too easily mess with the mind. Most important thing is the gradual consistent change for the better in how you look and feel... if you rely on the scales for assurance, the (quite normal) fluctuations in bodyweight can really kick in your self confidence... I always tell people not to base self confidence on a number on the scales; go more by how healthy you look and how healthy you feel, and how you progress for the better over time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> That's a great post keeks - the scales can all too easily mess with the mind. Most important thing is the gradual consistent change for the better in how you look and feel... if you rely on the scales for assurance, the (quite normal) fluctuations in bodyweight can really kick in your self confidence... I always tell people not to base self confidence on a number on the scales; go more by how healthy you look and how healthy you feel, and how you progress for the better over time.


How is that you and Keeks always manage to make me feel that little bit better? lol. It's obviously because you're speaking from experience.

I think I'm definitely going to be telling my mum to keep the scales in her room rather than the communal bathroom. :thumb:

On the + side I did do a 5k run today again and I have strength training to look forward to all over again tomorrow. Is it weird that I look forward to the weekdays of training more than I do the weekends? Lol.

I'm guessing most people's answer to this will be yes. haha!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I always prefer training days to rest days!

Im just speaking from my experience and the feelings Ive dealt with such as issues with the scales etc, and believe me, it does get easier and like I said, you'll get to know you're body which is a massive help.

We're all here to help each other!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I prefer training too - I don't think we'd be alone on that on this forum though; over the years have seen a fair few threads started where people are almost literally going insane when they for some reason can't train for a week :lol:

Am glad that my nonsense makes a difference sometimes - always happy to help, and encouragement and support (and guidance/information of course) is what these forums are primarily about IMO.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Yeh I do. I've put on 3 pounds this week and I'm wondering how on earth that is possible considering all the effort I have put in. I did have a couple of slips but not sure this justifies the 3 pounds. My boyfriend keeps telling me that it's because my body is adjusting to my diet and because I am probably increasing muscle. This is probably true to an extent and I should probably stop weighing myself completely. I have seen a definite change in my body shape though for the better. I'd probably say it's just my stomach that's doing my nut in! Lol.


I know its hard to leave the scales - but good when you see clothese getting loose - what is it with your stomach that you're frustrated about?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> I know its hard to leave the scales - but good when you see clothese getting loose - what is it with your stomach that you're frustrated about?


I look at my stomach from the front and think I have a pot belly. It really gets me down. Even in my photo's (attached on page 1) you can see it.

I feel like there's too much fat on it too. If I could change one body part it'd definitely be that!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You can't spot-reduce fat, BUT, ab work will definitely tighten up the stomach area (Not that it's bad at all)

Do some core work either following your workout or on non-workout days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Guys and Girls,

Hope you all had a pleasant weekend. I was naughty and didn't stick to my food plan at all  ...as you'll see above, but better not to dwell on it and get working it off which is what I did today.

Ace session at the gym. Pushed myself hard although had a couple of odd moments where my mind was wandering (God know's where) and I lost concentration which almost resulted in a silly accident whilst squatting. Somehow I didn't step back far enough from the rack and ended up knocking the weights on the bar against the rack as I came up, this obviously knocked my balance and in turn I almost fell. Luckily I had the other half spotting me and a woman to my left who came to my aid....Nice to know people care huh?

I also had a sore knee which I believe is from running which seemed to be giving me jip when I got into a squat position. I wasn't liking squats today! :lol: In future I think I'll be opting for a knee support.

I also made the silly mistake of just having Multivits + Minerals, Cod Liver oil + Omega 3 + Evening Primrose + Green Tea + 150g of Natural Yoghurt, 100g of Strawberries, 50g of Blueberries for breakfast. I'd usually have my oats and protein too but for some reason I decided because of all the rubbish I'd eaten this weekend to cut these out. I believe this could have accounted for my lapse in concentration with the squats. In future I'll be making sure I don't miss these before a weights session.

My session @ the gym consisted of:

10 mins warm up on cross trainer (moderate)

(I would also like to point out that I do perform 3 x warm up sets of every exercise below)

Squats 3 x 5 @ 55kg (an increase of 2.5kg on last Friday)

Bench Press 3 x 5 @ 30kg (an increase of 2.5kg on last Wednesday)

Deadlift 2 x 5 @ 50kg (an increase of 5kg on last Wednesday)

Cool down of 5 mins at grade 5, walking.

Pretty proud of my workout today considering the weight increases.  I'm already looking forward to Wednesday. Planning a fasted 5k run tomorrow morning, see if I can reach a PB on yesterday. Met a 61 year old man at the gym today that's set to run a marathon soon. He took over the bench press after me and was warming up with 60kg and making it look easy...I sure hope I can be that fit when I'm his age. Running a marathon at some point in my life may be an achievement too...but 5k is a bit far off lol.

Post gym snack was as always, banana and protein shake (this time mixed with my oats)

Off to have a sweet potato with cottage cheese and salad :thumb: EXCITED!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Doing great Barbie ! Keep it up girl !


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Brunette Barbie said:


> I look at my stomach from the front and think I have a pot belly. It really gets me down. Even in my photo's (attached on page 1) you can see it.
> 
> I feel like there's too much fat on it too. If I could change one body part it'd definitely be that!


well i did think you looked fabulous but know what you mean if its annoying you you wanna change it - i was looking your routine above and obv im no expert but dont see anything targeting stomach in particular

now i dont know if it would be too easy for you considering the level you at but have you tried the davina 30 mins dvd - i have a lot still to lose but since starting it on christmas day my waist has dropped away!

i dunno just a suggestion the cardio box one is good cause of it working the stomach muscles and when i feel i need more i stop it and do more sets of the exercises


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Doing great Barbie ! Keep it up girl !


Thank you Tassotti. I will do. Seeing noticeable differences in my body  Even if the scales say different :laugh:



Loveleelady said:


> well i did think you looked fabulous but know what you mean if its annoying you you wanna change it - i was looking your routine above and obv im no expert but dont see anything targeting stomach in particular
> 
> now i dont know if it would be too easy for you considering the level you at but have you tried the davina 30 mins dvd - i have a lot still to lose but since starting it on christmas day my waist has dropped away!
> 
> i dunno just a suggestion the cardio box one is good cause of it working the stomach muscles and when i feel i need more i stop it and do more sets of the exercises


The starting strength exercises I do, do work your core, I do work my stomach on certain days too (see above), although you can work your stomach into oblivion if you want to, it's all down to diet. The pot belly I see before me I know is a result of processed foods and sugary ones too. I can feel my muscles underneath when I tense (and when I don't to be honest) so know there is a six pack somewhere underneath just waiting to pop out :laugh: I also need to up my cardio (as you say) which is definitely a focus from this week, just last week I was feeling mega ill.

I'm not a fan of work out videos as I like to actually 'do' something and standing in front of a tv is too close to home for me so I prefer to just get out.

Thanks for the advice though.

As long as I keep up with my balanced diet and cut out the **** food alongside cardio and decent strength exercises I know I'll see progress, it may be slow but I'll get there.

Thanks for all the votes of support and motivation though. :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Thank you Tassotti. I will do. Seeing noticeable differences in my body  Even if the scales say different :laugh:
> 
> The starting strength exercises I do, do work your core, I do work my stomach on certain days too (see above), although you can work your stomach into oblivion if you want to, it's all down to diet. The pot belly I see before me I know is a result of processed foods and sugary ones too. I can feel my muscles underneath when I tense (and when I don't to be honest) so know there is a six pack somewhere underneath just waiting to pop out :laugh: I also need to up my cardio (as you say) which is definitely a focus from this week, just last week I was feeling mega ill.
> 
> ...


sounds like you know what you doing mrs, good going!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

You're extremely lucky on the basis you already have a very good body as a starting point, so to get where you want to be should be challenging but rewarding and you will probably notice changes quite quickly 

I wish you all the very best.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Had a delicious lunch this afternoon of half a jacket sweet potato, cottage cheese and a salad (sweet potato's are fast becoming a favourite of mine), snack of peanut butter and the dinner below.

Smoked salmon on a bed of butternut squash mash with asparagus, broccoli and sweetcorn. For some reason I felt sick throughout eating the entire thing and very full. :blink: Won't be having it in a hurry again and I'm usually a fan of fish and veg! Hmmm....

Got some chicken defrosting for tomorrow night although about to look up some recipes as I'm not a huge fan of that either. Anything to mask the taste lol.

Plan on buying some sugar free jelly for when the cravings get tough.

I've been good today though :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Barbie,

how are you cooking the sweet potato? all in the over or microwave first?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Rykard said:


> Hi Barbie,
> 
> how are you cooking the sweet potato? all in the over or microwave first?


Oven all in, about an hour on gas mark 5 :thumb: Can't stand microwaves to be fair.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Afternoon guys,

Just back from a 5.5k run. Went a little further today simply because I didn't hear my ipod telling me I was half way. Completed it in the same time though so all in all I think I reached a PB. :thumb: Going to keep at these as it gives me thinking time, gets me some fresh air and gives me the much needed cardio I need. Just need to invest in some decent running trainers as I currently just have cross trainers and if suffering from shin splints may be a good idea.

Had the usual breakfast of strawberries, blueberries, yoghurt, oats and vitamins  Still a bugger to force down but getting used to it. Loving fruit at the moment.

About to sort lunch although not quite sure what to have just yet...

Feeling much better about myself today. :thumb: I ignored the scales too mg:

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Had a delicious omelet with peppers, tuna, spring onion and mushroom for lunch, part of it wrapped in a tortilla. Yummy! Found a decent marinade for my chicken but have now opted to do a curry for dinner (minus rice and naan bread...I could cry) simply because I need something tasty...and don't worry it's all super duper healthy.

Appear to have an attraction to 100% peanut butter now (God help me!) Seems chocolate and sweet cravings have gone out the window, which I guess is good.

Problem is my food plan states that I'm only allowed a max of 50g of peanut butter a day (if that) slightly buggered there then. :laugh:

PS that is a cup of green tea too. :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Eat more !


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Eat more !


Lol! I'm stuggling as it is. :confused1: I miss the feeling of being hungry. :tongue:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just reading the above posts it sounds a little like you are still playing around with diet to find the right meals and food combos. All I wanted to say really is that you look to be totally on the right path - food choices are healthy, and there's good variety. In respect of not quite knowing what to go for, just keep experimenting - gradually you'll build up a list of meals that you enjoy and that meet your nutritional goals, and suddenly at some point it'll all seem easy. Just keep at it as you are doing all the right things.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

These meals you are having are not only nutritious, but they look lovely too. :drool: Good on you.

Can I come round for dinner please? A change from chicken/fish, brown rice and veg would go down a storm right now!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Just reading the above posts it sounds a little like you are still playing around with diet to find the right meals and food combos. All I wanted to say really is that you look to be totally on the right path - food choices are healthy, and there's good variety. In respect of not quite knowing what to go for, just keep experimenting - gradually you'll build up a list of meals that you enjoy and that meet your nutritional goals, and suddenly at some point it'll all seem easy. Just keep at it as you are doing all the right things.


Yes I am still playing with food at the minute. It didnt help being ill last week so there's not concrete plan as such just 3 meals a day with 2 snacks and no carbs after 6pm.

I can't force all these calories down my throat because I just end up feeling sick, bloated and uncomfortable.

I know it'll get easier, it helps with the support from everyone else too. :thumb:

The most important thing for me is that I have the strength and energy for the gym (in my eyes) and can see physical changes as well as feeling better.



KRB said:


> These meals you are having are not only nutritious, but they look lovely too. :drool: Good on you.
> 
> Can I come round for dinner please? A change from chicken/fish, brown rice and veg would go down a storm right now!!


Haha! Thanks very much. You don't need to have bland food you know, there's not calorific content or badness in herbs and spices and I'm a firm believer in using them. You don't evenhave to be an accomplished cook as I definitely am not. Have an experiment, especially with chicken, so much you can do with it, partly because everyone knows how bland it is.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Is funny how people seem to fall into two different and distinct groups with eating - about sixty percent I think find eating more easy and cutting/dieting down hard, but the rest seem to find it the other way with eating big a constant struggle.

I'm like you, dieting I can do fine but eating more than my body wants is really difficult to do. One thing that does seem to help is doing more exercise, especially light to moderate cardio. It almost seems to go for me that for every extra 200kcals I burn through activity my body is happy to eat an extra 250-300kcals. Maybe you could experiment a little this way and see if it helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Is funny how people seem to fall into two different and distinct groups with eating - about sixty percent I think find eating more easy and cutting/dieting down hard, but the rest seem to find it the other way with eating big a constant struggle.
> 
> I'm like you, dieting I can do fine but eating more than my body wants is really difficult to do. One thing that does seem to help is doing more exercise, especially light to moderate cardio. It almost seems to go for me that for every extra 200kcals I burn through activity my body is happy to eat an extra 250-300kcals. Maybe you could experiment a little this way and see if it helps.


That's a good suggestion, I do Cardio on the days I'm not doing starting strength but have been told to avoid doing too much on strength training days, I'd happily go out an run in the evening after a morning of weights but I don't want to risk putting too much pressure on my body, particularly my knees. What do you think?

I'm definitely hungrier after cardio so know what you're saying.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Brunette Barbie said:


> That's a good suggestion, I do Cardio on the days I'm not doing starting strength but have been told to avoid doing too much on strength training days, I'd happily go out an run in the evening after a morning of weights but I don't want to risk putting too much pressure on my body, particularly my knees. What do you think?
> 
> I'm definitely hungrier after cardio so know what you're saying.


I would say try it for a week or two and see. You should know if it's negatively affecting your weights workouts, so can always drop it back again. In respect of your knees, any chance you can mix up your cardio and do some swimming or maybe cycling? You could even just do some power walking. Whatever you add it doesn't have to be too high impact.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> I would say try it for a week or two and see. You should know if it's negatively affecting your weights workouts, so can always drop it back again. In respect of your knees, any chance you can mix up your cardio and do some swimming or maybe cycling? You could even just do some power walking. Whatever you add it doesn't have to be too high impact.


I think I will do....I can mix up my cardio there's no doubt there but don't talk to me about cycling... :whistling: The last time I went cycling I managed to come home with my handlebars facing sideways but my tyres still front facing and grazed knees. (That was only last year) :lol: i will pluck up the courage to try again soon though...just probably best I'm not alone lol. I'm trying to avoid my gym on non weights days to get me in the outdoors and mainly because my gym is abismal and full of the worst mix of people. Looking forward to when that contract is up. I like swimming, and did plan to do this on my Sundays so may try again this weekend rather than a run. haha!

Thanks again.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

lol, ok noted - cycling is a no-go topic in this journal until you bring it up yourself. :lol:

Your gym sounds a bit of a dive, so don't blame you for keeping time in there to a minimum if its not fun to be there. Swimming is good. you said a few posts bck that you don't like the video home workouts - those things can be pretty good (some of them) as forms of cardio, but they definitely appeal to a certain group of people and not others. Outdoors stuff is nicer imo, so I'm on your side, but they are at least worth a go I think for people interested in exercising at home and indoors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> lol, ok noted - cycling is a no-go topic in this journal until you bring it up yourself. :lol:
> 
> Your gym sounds a bit of a dive, so don't blame you for keeping time in there to a minimum if its not fun to be there. Swimming is good. you said a few posts bck that you don't like the video home workouts - those things can be pretty good (some of them) as forms of cardio, but they definitely appeal to a certain group of people and not others. Outdoors stuff is nicer imo, so I'm on your side, but they are at least worth a go I think for people interested in exercising at home and indoors.


Yeh, although I'm quite keen to go cycling now. Lol. God help me!

I do enjoy being at the gym, just prefer it when undesirables aren't there. lol. I'm definitely not keen on work out videos as I'm not that type of girl. I associate home with sleep, rest and food so probably not the best environment to be working out in. I'm loving my runs too at the moment and am considering a marathon next year (just because i'm probably the fittest I've been since my footie days) so I wouldn't want to stop them. I'd like to point out that thisis a breakthrough for me considering this time two weeks ago I was saying how much I hated running. I'm definitely going to try power walking though. As funny as I may look :laugh:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Running is great. i always hate it first time after a break from doing it, by the third time out it's one of my fav activities - really therapeutic running in the peace and quiet of the country.

Power walking doesn't have to be that weird thing where you walk like a dvd of a chicken at x4 speed... just a brisk walk is good enough provided it gets your heart rate up. :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

got tooooo stop hand from making sexual remarks arggghhh dammit ah so bloody hard fawk! :wub:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

nah in all seriousness you look great  And your training and diet looks great


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

another good journal, well done

aaarh love the colour of your hair :wub: :bounce:

are you going to do any bb shows in near future or you just doing this for yourself?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Morning Folks.

I'm in a BAD mood today :cursing:

I've just got back from the gym. As always breakfast consisted of multvits, minerals, cod liver oil, Omega 3, cup of Green tea and 150g of low fat natural yoghurt, 100g of strawberries, 50g of blueberries, 25g of instant oats and whey protein shake.

Was supposed to be going to the gym with my other half as normal, but he woke up feeling poorly so for the first time in 3 weeks it was me in my own, doing starting strength in the manly weights area :blush: I did consider not going and opting to do my workout tomorrow with him instead but I thought better of it and powered through with caution.

The place wasn't too intimidating with only 12 people in the entire gym once I got there, 2 of which were in the freeweights section so I wasn't too intimidated (Some may think me odd for feeling this way, but I'm not the most confident at times anyway, particularly around men lifting 5 times their own body weight, puffing and panting and eyeing me up at the same time...creepy!) :no:

As usual I warmed up on the cross trainer for 10 minutes at a moderate level.

I then did the following:

1 x 5 Squats @ 55kg (I started with the same max weight as Monday considering I was on my own and nooone around to spot)

2 x 5 Squats @ 57.5 kg (2.5kg up on last week and only 5kg away from my own bodyweight  )

2 x 10 Overhead Press @ 20kg (thats 3 reps up on Friday)

2 x 8 Overhead Press @ 20kg (thats 1 rep up on Friday...hoping to increase this weight to 22.5kg/25kg from Monday, my shoulders are weak I guess :confused1: )

1 x 3 Power Clean @ 30kg (Once again started at the same max weight as Friday with being on my own)

2 x 3 Power Clean @ 32.5kg (This is a 2.kg increase on last time BUT I only did 2 sets, explained below!)

I cooled down with 10 minutes of power walking on the treadmill at a gradient of 5.5-7.

Now...as you'll know from reading previously, I'm not the msot confident with power cleans, but I felt like I'd got progressive with my form last Friday. I know this still needs working on which is why a) I'm upp-ing the weight slowly and B) I take my time doing them.

The following explains why I am now in such a BAD mood:

I'd just finished my third set of power cleans and was resting. With training alone today I took a stopwatch to time my rest between sets, as far as I was aware I'd been resting around 75seconds when one of the gym PT's comes up to me and asks if I'm ok. Naturally I replied yes, albeit still out of breathe and he then asked what I was doing. Once again I naturally replied 'resting' (because I was) to which he corrected himself saying that he meant what exercise was I doing. I said power cleans. He then *told* me to go on and do one then. I said no because I was still resting. He then said, (and I quote this accurately) 'You've been resting ages!' to which I replied that considering what I was doing was my max weight and that I was doing starting strength I can expect to rest anything from 2-7 minutes. He then walked off but loitered around the free weights area and I proceeded with my fourth set. He then came marching up to me mid set (so half way through rep 2) and said that I was doing it wrong. I popped the weight down and said that I knew my form wasn't the best but that I was learning with practice, he then showed me how to do them, which, granted was useful but nothing different to what my boyfriend does when showing me and then said that *my weight was far too heavy and that for a woman of my size I should be lifting no more than a 10kg bar and that it was an exercise too advanced for me.* I must admit, I'm not the best person at taking advice, but this wasn't advice as it was far from constructive, what this man seemed to be doing was patronising me. I then said to him again that I was doing starting strength so I should be lifting weights not pansy excuses for weights and that learning only comes through practice, so I would take on board what I saw and try and correct my form once again. I also pointed out that there were tens of men that come to the gym and lift weights with poor form and inaccurately and I didn't see him rushing over to give them advice, strange how he picked on me. I also noted that he had passed me doing that exercise before when I was with my boyfriend so why didn't he come up to me then seeing as he was so keen now? He didn't say very much, mumbled something and walked off. I was fuming after that though and uncomfortable considering that the men in the free weights area were now looking over at me that I just put my weights away and headed onto the treadmill without finishing my last two sets! It's so annoying, and sums up pretty much why I don't go to the gym to work on weights alone. It's not like men training don't throw advice our way when me and my boyfriend train together anyway, so it's not like he couldn't have said anything when he was there, but the fact is, his advice wasn't very constructive and belittled me.

I now feel even more annoyed at myself that I didn't complete my workout for the day as psychologically for me ad uncompleted workout is like not working out at all and I beat myself up about it. I may compensate with a gentle jog later if I've calmed down.

Worst thing is I've now lost confidence and am talking about scrapping power cleans. I don't want to though. :crying:

I had a post gym shake of whey protein this time mixed with the other half of my oats (25g) that I'd usually have with breakfast and a banana.

Hope I cheer up! Lol.

I also forgot to tell you all about my amazing chicken curry that I had last night  (see below) The rest of which I may have for lunch today


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

fitrut said:


> another good journal, well done
> 
> aaarh love the colour of your hair :wub: :bounce:
> 
> are you going to do any bb shows in near future or you just doing this for yourself?


Thanks very much hun.  about the journal and the hair.

I'm far off entering any bb shows but I wouldn't write it off for the future, I'd love to be at that level. At the moment I'm just doing this for myself and the journal helps with my motivation and venting :blush: It's good to have support too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done for going ahead with the workout!!!!! I can see why its very intimidating for woman in the weights section, at my gym the men just letch at any female that goes in to train and they make it so obvious its disgusting!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well done for going ahead with the workout!!!!! I can see why its very intimidating for woman in the weights section, at my gym the men just letch at any female that goes in to train and they make it so obvious its disgusting!


Thank you. It's exactly the same at my gym, sometimes the fact my boyfriend is there doesn't make a difference to them lol. Makes me feel more comfortable though. Nightmare of a morning. :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Thank you. It's exactly the same at my gym, sometimes the fact my boyfriend is there doesn't make a difference to them lol. Makes me feel more comfortable though. Nightmare of a morning. :cursing:


They are idiots with ZERO respect mate, which is unfortunately the type of people you get in gyms nowadays!


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

> I'd just finished my third set of power cleans and was resting. With training alone today I took a stopwatch to time my rest between sets, as far as I was aware I'd been resting around 75seconds when one of the gym PT's comes up to me and asks if I'm ok. Naturally I replied yes, albeit still out of breathe and he then asked what I was doing. Once again I naturally replied 'resting' (because I was) to which he corrected himself saying that he meant what exercise was I doing. I said power cleans. He then told me to go on and do one then. I said no because I was still resting. He then said, (and I quote this accurately) 'You've been resting ages!' to which I replied that considering what I was doing was my max weight and that I was doing starting strength I can expect to rest anything from 2-7 minutes. He then walked off but loitered around the free weights area and I proceeded with my fourth set. He then came marching up to me mid set (so half way through rep 2) and said that I was doing it wrong. I popped the weight down and said that I knew my form wasn't the best but that I was learning with practice, he then showed me how to do them, which, granted was useful but nothing different to what my boyfriend does when showing me and then said that my weight was far too heavy and that for a woman of my size I should be lifting no more than a 10kg bar and that it was an exercise too advanced for me. I must admit, I'm not the best person at taking advice, but this wasn't advice as it was far from constructive, what this man seemed to be doing was patronising me. I then said to him again that I was doing starting strength so I should be lifting weights not pansy excuses for weights and that learning only comes through practice, so I would take on board what I saw and try and correct my form once again. I also pointed out that there were tens of men that come to the gym and lift weights with poor form and inaccurately and I didn't see him rushing over to give them advice, strange how he picked on me. I also noted that he had passed me doing that exercise before when I was with my boyfriend so why didn't he come up to me then seeing as he was so keen now? He didn't say very much, mumbled something and walked off. I was fuming after that though and uncomfortable considering that the men in the free weights area were now looking over at me that I just put my weights away and headed onto the treadmill without finishing my last two sets! It's so annoying, and sums up pretty much why I don't go to the gym to work on weights alone. It's not like men training don't throw advice our way when me and my boyfriend train together anyway, so it's not like he couldn't have said anything when he was there, but the fact is, his advice wasn't very constructive and belittled me.


Guy sounds like a dick, id kick him in the balls if he has any.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

chopthebench said:


> Guy sounds like a dick, id kick him in the balls if he has any.


Too true, I'm glad it's not just me that thought this. I know I don't have the most perfect form in the world and I could've stood it if he'd actually attempted to give me constructive advice but simply shooting me down because I'm a woman and lifting more than 5kg just isn't acceptable.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Too true, I'm glad it's not just me that thought this. I know I don't have the most perfect form in the world and I could've stood it if he'd actually attempted to give me constructive advice but simply shooting me down because I'm a woman and lifting more than 5kg just isn't acceptable.


I hope you dont let this effect you in anyway confidence wise. Stick to what your doing! I expect great results from looking at your starting point and how committed and maticulous you are to diet and training. KEEP LOVING IT!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I hope you dont let this effect you in anyway confidence wise. Stick to what your doing! I expect great results from looking at your starting point and how committed and maticulous you are to diet and training. KEEP LOVING IT!!


I'm hoping after a run this afternoon/evening I'll have forgotten all about it. Confidence in the gym is a big thing for me and it takes a lot for me to get back up when I've been shot down. Thanks for the morale boost though. It's definitely helped, goes to show that having a journal like this really does help at the weakest points. I'll be back at the gym on Friday don't worry...I plan on smashing it :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brunette Barbie said:


> I'm hoping after a run this afternoon/evening I'll have forgotten all about it. Confidence in the gym is a big thing for me and it takes a lot for me to get back up when I've been shot down. Thanks for the morale boost though. It's definitely helped, goes to show that having a journal like this really does help at the weakest points. I'll be back at the gym on Friday don't worry...I plan on smashing it :thumb:


GOOD! Ill be checking in on you to make sure you did


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Right guys, been having a little think and read because I'm trying to put off doing anything but work at the moment. :blush:

With starting strength it's advised to move on from starting strength once you can: squat 1.5 x bodyweight in kg's, 1 x bodyweight on bench press and 2 x bodyweight on Deadlift. I'm close to my own bodyweight in kilo's in squatting although not quite there yet but am far off on the others as of yet. I just wondered with being a female and with the measurements (as of page 1) is it advisable to stick to this and attempt to get that far? I'm just asking so I know what my goal is.

Also I'm told that once you move on from starting strength it's advisable to do either a bodybuilding split (isolation exercises) or 5x5? Which in your opinions would be better and more effective considering my goals?

Constructive opinons and advice welcome


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If your sticking to a 3 day split I'd personallly look in to a push/pull/legs split. Works the body well as a unit and works well at most rep ranges. I prefer 4x8 or 3x10.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> If your sticking to a 3 day split I'd personallly look in to a push/pull/legs split. Works the body well as a unit and works well at most rep ranges. I prefer 4x8 or 3x10.


Thanks, I did think this. Always good to get advice of people off here though 

It doesn't have to be a 3 day split though necessarily but I guess that works better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, Hope you're all keeping well.

Yesterday was a bad day for me in terms of confidence loss. After my encounter with the D**ckhead my knee started hurting as the day wore on and considering I was already in a bad mood I didn't fancy a run. Suppose this isn't all bad as it wasn't a scheduled one anyway just something to release some aggression.

My mum chose to make pancakes yesterday...check out the photo below! I kindly resisted, but think she was more angry than me as I wasn't able to have any as she'd put all that effort in, however seems her and my brother finished them off perfectly fine. :laugh:

Woke up early this morning and went for a fasted 4k run. I aimed to do 5k as usual but by 2.5k I had incredible stomach cramps and was starting to feel as if I could be sick at any point so decided to head back home. I was a little disappointed in myself but there was obviously something wrong somewhere. I've noticed that I seem to keep having spouts of these stomach cramps and feeling sick, not sure if it's due to a change of diet.

Once home I necked a lot of water, had my usual breakfast (which I'm learning to love) and then got ready for an afternoon out. Little did I know that it would leave me sat in Nando's (again!) for some reason absolutely starving I ordered the following: 1 x chicken breast wrap, 1 x half a chicken with macho peas and coleslaw & 3 x chicken wings with a glass of water to wash it all down. (see evidence below). I am ashamed to say I did eat it all (again, see evidence below), bar a few peas and some coleslaw but I don't think I can now ever say that I can't eat a lot of food. :thumb:

On the way home we passed a traditional sweet shop, this definitely appealed to my inner child so I just had to go in. I'm now stuck with finishing off a lot of sweets! Bad idea I know especially considering I said I was going to be good this week. Suppose it just means an extra bit of willpower over the next few days and support from all of you cheeky monkeys :tongue:

Once again strength training tomorrow which I always look forward to, concerned that the knees given me jip again but I'm going to strap it up as I did yesterday, seems running in these darn trainers are doing my poor knee no good. Looking forward to upp-ing that weight. :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

aaaaargh I want nandos now  pancakes looks delicious, is there cheese inside them? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

fitrut said:


> aaaaargh I want nandos now  pancakes looks delicious, is there cheese inside them? :whistling:


I don't even like Nando's so God knows why a) I've been there 3 times in 3 weeks and B) I order so much! Lol. :whistling:

The pancakes did look delicious and smelt damn good too, think they were full of lemon and sugar. I strayed from temptation yesterday but God did I give in to it today.  Day started with a stomach ache and has ended with one too. :laugh:

Hope you're well.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Brunette Barbie said:


> I don't even like Nando's so God knows why a) I've been there 3 times in 3 weeks and B) I order so much! Lol. :whistling:
> 
> The pancakes did look delicious and smelt damn good too, think they were full of lemon and sugar. I strayed from temptation yesterday but God did I give in to it today.  Day started with a stomach ache and has ended with one too. :laugh:
> 
> Hope you're well.


how come you dont like nandos, if you been there 3 times in 3 weeks you unconsciously love it  i went there like last month and it feels like been ages  i used to work at nandos mon-sat and on sunday i would goto the cinema and .... nandos  i go less now but probably will go on my cheat day :bounce:

yes me good, thanx :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Keep it going Barbie don't let the pt get you down. If they were worth their salt they would help , this is what puts so many people off globos..

i think i need to go to nandos...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

fitrut said:


> how come you dont like nandos, if you been there 3 times in 3 weeks you unconsciously love it  i went there like last month and it feels like been ages  i used to work at nandos mon-sat and on sunday i would goto the cinema and .... nandos  i go less now but probably will go on my cheat day :bounce:
> 
> yes me good, thanx :thumb:


It's partly because my other half and my social group love it so much. I don't even like chicken that much but to be honest, Nando's do make it pretty damn good. Lol. AND WOW You must think Nandos' is pretty good to work there and spend your own time there too haha! Suppose it's not so bad on a cheat day except this really wasn't scheduled to be a treat day. mg:

Glad you're good. Nice to know you're checking in on me, even if today isn't really progress lol.



Rykard said:


> Keep it going Barbie don't let the pt get you down. If they were worth their salt they would help , this is what puts so many people off globos..
> 
> i think i need to go to nandos...


Thanks Rykard, this is very true. Easier said than done, it's all psychological really so if I can get over that that's three quarters of the battle. I'm sure after a decent session tomorrow I'll be fine. If I see him though I may have to have a few choice words. lol. Also...go to Nando's but if you do, be moderate and don't go mad like I did, it's not too decent on the old stomach.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Brunette Barbie said:


> It's partly because my other half and my social group love it so much. I don't even like chicken that much but to be honest, Nando's do make it pretty damn good. Lol. AND WOW You must think Nandos' is pretty good to work there and spend your own time there too haha! Suppose it's not so bad on a cheat day except this really wasn't scheduled to be a treat day. mg:
> 
> Glad you're good. Nice to know you're checking in on me, even if today isn't really progress lol.


nooo dont like nandos, like food at nandos  working there, not that much fun lol catering isnt the area id like to work but sometimes you got to do what to you got to do  on harsh dieting, that food taste like heaven lol 

progress or not the progress its fun to read girlies journals especially when not that many girls on here, not always writting but still reading  love journals with pics, i think i put too many on mine but its fun to see others too, especially food ideas


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

fitrut said:


> nooo dont like nandos, like food at nandos  working there, not that much fun lol catering isnt the area id like to work but sometimes you got to do what to you got to do  on harsh dieting, that food taste like heaven lol
> 
> progress or not the progress its fun to read girlies journals especially when not that many girls on here, not always writting but still reading  love journals with pics, i think i put too many on mine but its fun to see others too, especially food ideas


Definitely, I like to post pics of my food because it gives a good idea of portion sizes too rather than telling people how many grams of which I'm eating lol. I would post more progress pics up but at present I'm only just beginning and those first pics were painful enough lol. The main thing is that I'm seeing progress myself, I think @ the end of week 4 (next weekend) I''ll post some pics just because it is a good benchmark. I don't think my progress is extreme but I feel better, stronger and fitter and for me that is great. Once I get onto the isolation exercises I believe I will begin to see definite results and once I sort my diet out, at the moment it's very temperamental.

I agree that catering isn't the best place to work, was saying to my other half how miserable and fed up half the staff looked. I also imagined that after working around that food all the time you'd want to do anything but eat it but I guessed wrong considering you used to eat and work there haha! AND didn't that music get on your nerves. lol.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Definitely, I like to post pics of my food because it gives a good idea of portion sizes too rather than telling people how many grams of which I'm eating lol. I would post more progress pics up but at present I'm only just beginning and those first pics were painful enough lol. The main thing is that I'm seeing progress myself, I think @ the end of week 4 (next weekend) I''ll post some pics just because it is a good benchmark. I don't think my progress is extreme but I feel better, stronger and fitter and for me that is great. Once I get onto the isolation exercises I believe I will begin to see definite results and once I sort my diet out, at the moment it's very temperamental.
> 
> I agree that catering isn't the best place to work, was saying to my other half how miserable and fed up half the staff looked. I also imagined that after working around that food all the time you'd want to do anything but eat it but I guessed wrong considering you used to eat and work there haha! AND didn't that music get on your nerves. lol.


as long as yoou feeling it, its all going good. extreme progress isnt very good, it should go nice and slow otherwise youd gget tired and fed up, you got to enjoy it and obviously you dont look like you need to lose extremely loads of weight but tonning will come in time. yep 4 weeks is good time gaps for pics, I also do every 4 weeks.

that was my first job ever in catering, didnt like it when i was a stuff and also didnt like when i was supervvisor, not my thing, i know some people enjoy catering. yeah music, tell me about it  now they trying to change it, they do like U2 nandos style and other famous songs mixed with nandos style music, that sounds very nice btw but not all restaurants have it yet. i used to eat alot offseason nandos but when was preparing for comps, used to bring my own food to work, sometimes had to eat it cold as not all managers would allow to reheat it in the kitchen-food hygiene, some did tho  and on busy shifts had pretty good cardio, not like now, all day in the office and cant be bothered to go few meters to the printer to collect papers so always shout somebody around to ''help me''  well ive got treadmill at home so that helps otherwise chubbiness wont go down


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Made it to the gym today  Therefore my experience on Wednesday can't have put me off that much. That stupid excuse for a personal trainer was there though, he kept trying to give me eye contact assuming because he wanted me to say 'hello' or something or perhaps even he was expecting a 'thank you' for the sh*t attempt at advice lol. Must say it only drove me on more.

Today I worked hard and I can feel it even now to be fair. I did the following:

10 minutes warm up on the cross trainer at a moderate level.

Workout A

3 x 5 Squat @ 60kg (2.5kg up on Wednesday)

3 x 5 Bench Press @ 32.5 kg (2.5kg up on Monday, although I'm going to do this weight again next Wednesday as I struggled with the last set)

2 x 5 Deadlift @ 52.5kg (2.5kg up on Monday)

Cooldown on treadmill for 5 mins at grade 6 moderate walk.

I haven't been able to eat very much today due to having a busy morning/afternoon but I'll make sure I get a decent meal in my belly this evening :thumb:

Planning a run tomorrow ut umm-ing and ahh-ing between 5km and 7km lol. Guess I'll just decide in the morning.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good going - like getting back on a horse :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice squatting  x x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

strong squats too :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW, impressive lifts!! Keep going, as long as every week your putting more on that bar then you cannot fail to make progress.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

Rykard said:


> good going - like getting back on a horse :thumbup1:





RXQueenie said:


> Nice squatting  x x





Rykard said:


> strong squats too :thumbup1:





Suprakill4 said:


> WOW, impressive lifts!! Keep going, as long as every week your putting more on that bar then you cannot fail to make progress.


Thanks for all the support guys, this only makes me want to achieve more  Unfortunately I had to give a run a miss today due to a sore back which I assume was from deadlifts but I guess I do need to rest up as I'm getting heavier with the weights. I'd like to point out that it's a sore back and not intense pain so don't worry. Lol.

I'm happy with my progress though and I feel so much stronger. :thumb:

Considering going to the gym tomorrow to do Workout B as I'm not sure I can make the gym on Monday due to work commitments and will still be able to get my day of rest on Tuesday (minus cardio) of course. :thumb:

Once again thanks everyone.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What supplements do you take out of interest Barbie. And whats your name? dont want to keep calling you Barbie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> What supplements do you take out of interest Barbie. And whats your name? dont want to keep calling you Barbie.


Supplements wise I take all the usual vits and minerals, cod liver oil and the 3 omegas, I have a Whey Protein that I take before/after the gym and also when I know I'm not going to be getting enough protein as well as Creatine Ethyl Ester (which everyone claims is vile but I'm actually becoming accustomed to it quite quickly)...that's it! Your thoughts?

And my name is far too complicated to be honest so am afraid you may have to keep calling me that for now, seeing as everyone else does anyway. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Morning folks,

Hope we're all well. As mentioned yesterday I didn't go for a run due to soreness in my back but I have a lot to get through today so am going to either go for a 5k run later this afternoon or to the gym to do tomorrow's strength training.

This morning I had an ace breakfast of 2 poached eggs on 2 slices of toast washed down with a green tea. Yummy!

Not quite sure how the day's going to pan out food wise as I forgot to get something out from the freezer to defrost for this evening, so it looks like I may be cooking fish from frozen (which I hate doing!)

Starting to feel a little withdrawal from the gym as I usually seem to get it by now on a Sunday...got to keep busy though.

Make the most of the weather if it's nice where you are, the sun is beaming today...not quite the temperature to go out topping your tan up just yet but possibly a good reason to get down to the tanning salon. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Went for a 5k run this evening instead of the gym...opting to get up super early tomorrow to do my scheduled strength training. Feeling a little bit of a chubster after eating one too many chocolates this weekend too.

Seems I'll be at the gym alone tomorrow again (scary!) but hoping doing so well on my own last time will give me a little bit of confidence especially if that arrogant git of a PT isn't about. Slightly nervous about doing power cleans under people's watchful gaze especially now I know someone was watching me...but we shall see how I go. I don't want to give up on them considering how much I was enjoying them before.

Plans for this week are a bit of a different approach. Am still going to stick to my starting strength on alternate days (Mon, Weds, Fri) but am going to be doing cardio every weekday. Tuesday's and Thursday shall be a little more intense - so running and Mon, Weds, Fri shall be power walking or cycling. (Yes I did say cycling!) :laugh: Saturday's will be my rest day unless I have some pent up agression I need to release and Sundays I will go for a swim. This is all on the condition that every night I get 8 hours sleep as at the moment I do struggle.

Slightly concerned about my knee as it's still giving me some jip and my lower back muscles still aren't fully healed as they're still a little sore but if I think it's going to be made worse by starting strength I'll just decrease the weight slightly (as painful as that may be to my ego) Lol.

Another thing I'm going to have to focus on this week is diet. It's all well and good me eating the right stuff and regularly in the day but once it gets to 6pm I start to become weak to my cravings. If this happens I think I'll opt for some sit ups or press ups just to keep me occupied unless there's a good book I want to read.  I've go to bear in mind that the end of next week will be my four week marker so that means photo's! Eeeeeek!

Anyway folks, sleep well if you're not already and happy training!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sounds good, it's always good to have some sort of plan in place,, too many people go into gyms with no idea of what they will be doing..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Supplements wise I take all the usual vits and minerals, cod liver oil and the 3 omegas, I have a Whey Protein that I take before/after the gym and also when I know I'm not going to be getting enough protein as well as Creatine Ethyl Ester (which everyone claims is vile but I'm actually becoming accustomed to it quite quickly)...that's it! Your thoughts?
> 
> And my name is far too complicated to be honest so am afraid you may have to keep calling me that for now, seeing as everyone else does anyway. :laugh:


Looks really good to me! Only things i would add in there are glucosamine for joints and glutamine for recovery but they are option imo. Just stick to what you are doing, i bet your noticing changes already arnt you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks really good to me! Only things i would add in there are glucosamine for joints and glutamine for recovery but they are option imo. Just stick to what you are doing, i bet your noticing changes already arnt you?


Yeh I used to take them to be honest but forgot to buy them this time around, probably be good for my knee to be fair. Lol. Yes noticing changes for sure. :thumb: Although progression isn't as fast as I'd like it to be but hey-ho! :tongue:



Rykard said:


> sounds good, it's always good to have some sort of plan in place,, too many people go into gyms with no idea of what they will be doing..


Plans I never usually stick to but these ones seem to be working for me. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Guys,

I'm a misery guts today...again! Wasn't able to make it to the gym this morning :crying: had about 4 hours sleep last night as my back was sore as hell and I had to make a couple of trips to the bathroom to throw up. Feeling a tad weak today and thought, especially with having to go alone to the gym today, that if I did go and had an accident (which is more than likely with my clumsiness) that I'd be out a lot longer than a day. I'm going to see how I feel as the day progresses but if I miss starting strength today it's not the end of the world as low as I may feel. Once I've got some work out the way I may consider that power walk which is perhaps a little less strenuous.

I'll just have to work harder on Wednesday.

Off to feel sorry for myself.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bit good, hate chucking myself... try to get some good food down you and don't push it. Maybe a bit on gentle bike or something just to get the endorphins moving a little bit... there is no point it killing yourself if you feel crap - and it will put you back even further...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope you feel better soon X


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Well folks, I gradually felt better as the day went on yesterday, but really didn't eat very much and didn't do any exercise at all. Must be the first weekday in 4 weeks that I've not been active at all. Felt awful for it, but at least I know I've got an attraction to the gym and that can never be a bad thing.

Still wasn't feeling 100% today as don't seem to be sleeping too well but I managed to go for a 5km run and managed a PB doing it in just under 29 minutes :thumb:

Really need to sort my eating out as think that's what is effecting my sleep pattern with energy and also seem to be feeling sick after every meal. I started with such good intentions too. Things will fall into place eventually once I've got the majority of my work out of the way. Life just seens to get in the way of the gym and diet sometimes! :lol:

Anyway...gym tomorrow...FINALLY!!! Back to starting strength again, going to be continuing with Workout B considering I didnt get to do it yesterday. I'll keep you posted...

Not sure what to have for dinner at the moment if anything, don't quite fancy feeling sick again. :laugh:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Well folks, I gradually felt better as the day went on yesterday, but really didn't eat very much and didn't do any exercise at all. Must be the first weekday in 4 weeks that I've not been active at all. Felt awful for it, but at least I know I've got an attraction to the gym and that can never be a bad thing.
> 
> Still wasn't feeling 100% today as don't seem to be sleeping too well but I managed to go for a 5km run and managed a PB doing it in just under 29 minutes :thumb:
> 
> ...


sometimes you just need those lazy days, or your body needs it, even mind says otherwise  but better to have a rest and not overdo it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

fitrut said:


> sometimes you just need those lazy days, or your body needs it, even mind says otherwise  but better to have a rest and not overdo it.


I guess so. My mind is definitely saying otherwise. Lol. Tomorrow, cannot come soon enough though just hope I sleep well enough. I had such decent plans for the week, just feel like I've already failed.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Brunette Barbie said:


> I guess so. My mind is definitely saying otherwise. Lol. Tomorrow, cannot come soon enough though just hope I sleep well enough. I had such decent plans for the week, just feel like I've already failed.


yeah, make plans and God laughs 

hot bath and nice cup of tea should do the job


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Brunette Barbie said:


> I guess so. My mind is definitely saying otherwise. Lol. Tomorrow, cannot come soon enough though just hope I sleep well enough. I had such decent plans for the week, just feel like I've already failed.


Don't pressure yourself... just take a rest if you need it, refresh, regroup and carry on with a new energy again. Sounds like you have been a bit stressed for whatever reason and that happens to the very best of us. Don't dwell on it or feel like a failure because that's one thing you aren't... if your body says you needed a break you probably did.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

A break from the gym always does you good IMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Afternoon Guys 

Thank you all so much for all the support above and well wishes. I think most of you are right, as much as a break from the gym is a good thing every now and again though it still doesn't cure the mind of it's qualms with it. Lol.

I did make it to the gym today though and did Workout B.

I warmed up for 8 mins moderately on the rower (yes the rower!) then did the following:

2 x 5 Squats @ 62.5kg (an increase of 2.5kg on Friday)

1 x 5 squats @ 65kg (a total increase of 5kg on last Friday)

3 x 5 Overhead Press @ 22.5kg (2.5kg increase on last Wednesday...I tend to struggle with these, but try my best)

4 x 3 Power Cleans @ 30kg (I brought these down to 30kg after my little alteraction with the PT last week. It's really knocked my confidence and I'm finding that my form has got worse. I'm also dwelling on the negatives...saying 'I can't do it' rather than 'I'm going to try to do it', so God knows where I'm going with these)

Cool down of 5mins moderate cardio on treadmill.

I can see from the above that I'm making good progress but once again I'm focusing upon the negatives i.e my drop on weight on the power cleans and the fact that my form is a little all over the place. I'm my own worst enemy at times and am often the one that can't follow my own advice...I know saying 'I can't' just makes things worse so when it comes to next Monday I'm just going to go for it, if I look stupid or don't quite nail my form at least I can say I've made progress I guess.

ALSO, a bit of good news that I'm very excited about (that most of you will probably be a little shocked at) or not in the least bit excited about lol) is that I actually did my first full on press-up *EVER * today. I used to do the silly kneeling press-ups as I've never been able to do a complete press up as shocking as that may seem, but thought I'd attempt one today, and I only went and did it. Goes to show that my upper body strength is definitely improving :thumb: I may not be body beautiful just yet but I'm getting the strength. One positive to definitely come out of today 

Just had a yummy lunch too, wholewheat noodles with a prawn salad :thumb: rather full now though and beginning to get that sick feeling that I seem to be getting everytime after eating...but going to grin and bear it and get on with some work.

Hope you're all having/have a good day!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think you are doing well. If it helps, there have been plenty of times that I've reassessed my form on exercises and dropped weight, and despite the natural inclination to not want to do that (it just always seems like a step back) long term improving form always is beneficial.

For your wobbly day on the powercleans they are a very specific exercise, and if your concentration isn't bang on because you are distracted in your thoughts then technique often falls away a little I find - just put it down to experience and look to get it right next time.

Well done on the push up, any goal achieved is a good thing


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> I think you are doing well. If it helps, there have been plenty of times that I've reassessed my form on exercises and dropped weight, and despite the natural inclination to not want to do that (it just always seems like a step back) long term improving form always is beneficial.
> 
> For your wobbly day on the powercleans they are a very specific exercise, and if your concentration isn't bang on because you are distracted in your thoughts then technique often falls away a little I find - just put it down to experience and look to get it right next time.
> 
> Well done on the push up, any goal achieved is a good thing


Lol thank you. I know I am doing well really but I just don't want to be going backwards from now on just because I have other stuff on my mind. As I said before, Life seems to get in the way sometimes. I know sometimes it's beneficial to drop a weight so I'll try not to dwell on it too much. Thanks for the support.

I'm getting pretty excited by the prospect of doing push ups now. Lol. How sad.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Yeh I used to take them to be honest but forgot to buy them this time around, probably be good for my knee to be fair. Lol. Yes noticing changes for sure. :thumb: Although progression isn't as fast as I'd like it to be but hey-ho! :tongue:
> 
> Plans I never usually stick to but these ones seem to be working for me. Lol.


Progression never is as fast as we would like. But thats what seperates us and the quitters because that doesnt prevent us from still giving 100%!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Just got back from a 3k power walk. Enjoyed getting some fresh air into my lungs and feel slightly more energetic now. How odd! 

Making spaghetti bolognaise for dinner tonight. Minus the spaghetti and using lean turkey mince. I'll let you know how it all goes.

:thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

As the weights go up most people start to lose a little form - backing off to re-establish the groove is a good idea as it will hopefully stop an injury down the line. Good going on the other lifts btw


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Hope we're all okay?

Not much happened yesterday hence the non entry. I was meant to go for a 5k run but woke up with painful chin splints...safe to say I'm not having much luck at the moment.

Feel like this week has gone completely down the pan. I do have stuff on my mind and my concentration is lapsing during workouts and my form is suffering slightly. My other half and I noticed this today, so have decided that next week we're going to drop the weights a little in order to focus on form. This is mostly to do with the squats and power cleans for me to be fair as my bench press, overhead press and deadlifts seem to be progressing fine, although I'll probably find as I increase the weight I'll have to lower them once again to improve my form.

Today I'll admit was a rubbish day for me.

I did 8 mins on the rower at a moderate reistance and pace followed by Workout A

2 x 5 squats @ 65 kg

1 x 6 squats @ 65kg (this was really because I felt I wasn't dropping low enough on the squats)

3 x 5 Bench Press @ 32.5kg (kept it at this weight as I was being assisted toward the end last time...next Wednesday I hope to up this slightly)

2 x 5 Deadlifts @ 55kg (2.5kg increase on last Friday)

1 x 5 Heel Raises @ 40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 55kg

cool down on treadmill for 5 mins at gradient of 6.5 and moderate pace.

This week, being a crap week I think it'd be silly to take photo's and be disappointed therefore I'm going to do some in the next couple of weeks once I've got all this work out the way and can completely focus. I also need to sort my diet out and start eating regularly as this is another thing that is affecting me.

From next Monday then my goals are to sort out my form (mainly with squats and power cleans), my other half suggested sticking a bench underneath me to make sure I'm going low enough with squats so this is an option, I also need to make sure that I'm eating regularly so that I don't feel lethargic or end up snacking on silly things. If I sort these out then I know I can feel better about myself...just a shame that all this has happened this week as I definitely felt like I'd been making progress. Even though I've not completely regressed and am still looking better than what I was, I just don't feel it. I need to change this negative mindset.

This weekend I plan to rest and strengthen my mind (as stupid as that sounds) as today my other half and I noticed that we were enduring a mental workout just as much as a physical workout. Whether that means having a little gauge on crap tonight and then nailing my diet from Saturday, we'll see.

I'll keep you posted.

Hope you all have a good weekend, thanks for all your support. Just hope I've not let you down. lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Morning Everyone,

Hope you're all well.

Safe to say I had a relaxed weekend, hardly any activity at all, my eating wasn't the best but I figured I'd had such a **** week so far what was the point. probably the completely wrong attitude but hey-ho, done now.

Went to the gym this morning, without my other half :confused1: He always seems to leave me on the days I have to do power clean. Lol. I decided not to do them today, purely because I didn't want my confidence knocked but will definitely do them when I have a partner around to give me a hand with form. I know some of you may knock me for this, but first day back into the swing of things I didn't want any negativity.

If you saw my last post, you will remember that I did say I was going to reduce my weights on squats and power cleans in order to focus on form, so today I dropped the weight on my squats and popped a bench underneath me to make sure I was going low enough.

Have also decided not to make any clear plans with a training schedule this week, as in my case the plans always seem to get shattered!

So, warmed up for 8 minutes on the rower at a moderate pace followed by (a moderated) Workout B

3 x 5 Squats @ 55kg (dropped my weight by 10kg and got my form perfect, realised that I was tending to arch my back which was preventing me from getting so low. EVen though I dropped the weight, I'm not seeing this as a negative because I've got to perfect my form and now I can only get better!)

3 x 5 Overhead Press @ 25kg (Thats 2.5kg up on Wednesday, was pretty shocked at this as felt my upper body was getting weaker, seems it's getting stronger, made sure my form was ace too. Someone even complimented me on how little I was arching my back! Shocker!  )

3 x 10 Heel raises @ 55kg

10 x Wide Pull-Ups (assisted @ 35kg)

7 x Wide Pull-ups (assisted at 35kg)

10 x Narrow Pull-Ups (assisted @ 27.5kg)

7 x Narrow Pull-Ups (assisted @ 27.5kg)

10 x Chin Ups (assisted @ 27.5kg)

7 x Chin-ups (assisted @ 27.5kg)

2 x 10 Kneeling Dips (assisted @ 35kg)

Cool down of 5 mins on the treadmill at moderate pace.

I then had my protein shake, got home and went for a 3k power walk. Feels loads better for being so active pre 9am! Haha!

I know some of you may kick me for not doing the power cleans today ( know my other half will), but next time it's time to do that workout and my other half is around I promise, I'll do them. In the meantime, when he's not, I'll stick to the pull-ups, chin-ups and dips.

Off to get on with my busy day now anyhow. Have a good day all of you.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

pre 9am?? what time do you train?

it may be worth just doing a session concentrating on power cleans to get the for sorted 100%


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Rykard said:


> pre 9am?? what time do you train?
> 
> it may be worth just doing a session concentrating on power cleans to get the for sorted 100%


I train whatever time of the day fits in with my schedule, but when training without my boyfriend I like to go early to the gym as there are usually less people there. So up at 6am and at the gym for 7am.

However, it's usually up at 8:30am and at the gym for 10am if I'm in no rush. Never go in the evening.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Just because I didn't make an entry yesterday, doesn't mean I didn't do anything.

Yesterday consisted of a 5km run followed by abs training which consisted of:

2 x 50 stomach crunches

2 x 15 reverse crunches

2 x 15 superman

2 x 10 oblique crunches

2 x 10 medicine ball side crunches with 4kg ball

1 x 30 second plank

I also received some good news which means I'll be away from home for the next three weeks which led to a celebratory take away (oops)  and consequently also means I very much doubt I'll be able to keep up my routine from next week for three weeks which I'm gutted about :confused1: But I will use this as a time to focus on my diet and eating well and if I can find a gym to use then there'll be nothing to worry about at all.

Today I was at the gym without my other half again too. :crying:

I started with a 8 minute warm up on the rower followed by (an amended) Workout A

3 x 5 Squats @ 57.5kg (up 2.5kg on Monday THIS TIME WITH GREAT FORM!!!)

3 x 10 Press Ups (I opted to do these instead of bench press, purely because there was nobody around to spot me)

2 x 5 Deadlift @ 57.5kg (2.5kg up on Friday)

2 x 10 Heel Raises @ 60kg

2 x 10 Wide grip pull-ups (assisted with 35kg...will be lowering this next time)

1 x 10 Narrow grip pull-ups (assisted @ 27.5kg)

1 x 7 Narrow grip pull-ups (assisted @ 27.5kg...need to get these up to 2 sets of 10 so I can lower the weight of assistance)

1 x 10 chin-ups (assisted @ 27.5kg)

1 x 7 chin-ups (assisted @ 27.5kg)

2 x 10 Kneeling Dips (assisted @ 27.5kg, lowered assistance weight from 35kg, and will be lowering next time too)

I then did a 1 mile power walk on the treadmill.

Have to say that Deadlift is quite possibly the one exercise I still love even with a weight increase. :tongue: Nice to have the pull-ups etc added to the mix too, starting to feel a bit of strength in my upper body appearing out of knowhere, just hope my progress doesn't disappear once I'm back at the end of the month. :whistling:

I'll be going for a quick run tomorrow morning and training my abs, then the usual workout Friday. After that, I'm going to feel lost without the gym in my life for 3 weeks!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey, just checking in to see how things are going... been a while, hope all's good.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

not seen any posts from you for a while. I hope your OK and just training so hard that you forgot to give us updates


----------

